# Juventus - Barcellona: Finale Champions. 6 Giugno 20:45. Tv Canale 5



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Finale di Champions League 2014/2015. Le due finaliste sono la Juventus ed il Barcellona, che hanno eliminato rispettivamente il Real Madrid ed il Bayern Monaco nelle due semifinali.

Juventus - Barcellona si disputerà Sabato 6 Giugno 2015 a Berlino, in Germania.

Gli spagnoli arrivano all'appuntamento come grandi favoriti. I bianconeri come outsider. Ma la Juventus ha una buonissima tradizione in Champions contro il Barcellona.

Dove vedere in tv la finale di Champions League 2014/2015 tra la Juventus ed il Real Madrid?

Diretta tv in chiaro su Canale 5 a partire dalle ore 20:45. La partita verrà trasmessa anche su Sky.


A seguire tutte le informazioni sulla partita, i biglietti (dove acquistarli ed i prezzi), le notizie, le probabili formazioni ed i commenti pre, durante e post partita.


Formazioni:


Le formazioni di Juventus e Barcellona:

Juventus 4-3-1-2

Buffon
Lichtsteiner
Bonucci
Barzagli
Evra
Marchisio
Pirlo
Pogba
Vidal
Tevez
Morata


Barcellona (4-3-3)

Ter Stegen
Dani Alves
Piquè
Mascherano
Jordi Alba
Rakitic
Busquets
Iniesta
Messi
Suarez
Neymar


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

Allegri ha sempre preso piallate dal Barca.. per la legge dei grandi numeri, questa volta vincerà alla faccia loro.

Il Barca poi ha vinto le 3 ultime finali. La Rube ha perso le ultime 3 consecutive

Poi Berluno. Germania. Italia 2006. Il Bayern squadra tedesca che vince a Milano.La rube squadra italiana vincerà a Berlino


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2015)

Non avrei mai pensato di vedere 'sto topic, mi sembra già surreale leggerlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Come detto, sono abbastanza preoccupato. Non li lasceranno giocare come il bayern e in contropiede posso segnare. Una gara secca è imprevedibile, con andata e ritorno non c'era storia.


----------



## Isao (13 Maggio 2015)

La vinceranno. E' il loro anno. Dopo il 2010 la storia si ripete.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

La Juve ha fatto una grandissima stagione, tanto di cappello. Ma nulla è ancora perduto. Le finali sono belle solo se vengono vinte, altrimenti non diventano altro che delle brutte e indelebili cicatrici (penso a USA 94, Rotterdam 2000, Istanbul ecc)


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me hanno molta fortuna. Però complimenti alla Juve e ad Allegri che non mi piace come allenatore ma in qualche modo rischia di fare il triplete. In ogni caso se la Juve perde sarà l'ennesima finale persa. Grande stagione della Juve comunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Mi aspetto un 4-0 tondo del Barcellona. Messi, Messi (rig.), Neymar e Suarez


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

la sensazione è che sia il loro anno, lo dissi subito dopo il sorteggio col monaco che c'era puzza di 2010 bis, ridendo e scherzando sono arrivati in finale, la finale è una partita secca, può succedere qualsiasi cosa. Bisogna solo sperare che quei tre davanti il 6 giugno siano in giornata di grazia perchè passa tutto da loro, tutto.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allegri ha sempre preso piallate dal Barca.. per la legge dei grandi numeri, questa volta vincerà alla faccia loro.
> 
> Il Barca poi ha vinto le 3 ultime finali. La Rube ha perso le ultime 3 consecutive
> 
> Poi Berluno. Germania. Italia 2006. Il Bayern squadra tedesca che vince a Milano.La rube squadra italiana vincerà a Berlino



Hai detto tutto tu. Spero che NON vada così.

Maledetto Ancelotti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2015)

Perdere una finale è dolorosissimo, è il peggiore male che posso augurare loro.

Ma di pronostici non ne voglio più fare.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque deve state molto attenta la Juve perché con quell'attacco che si ritrova il Barca può fare una bella goleada.


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Maggio 2015)

comunque se Buffon perde pure questa..... non ne esce più  si è visto benissimo, e ne parla sempre, di come ancora non abbia digerito Manchester


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

curiosità, il Barca ha eliminato i campioni d'Inghilterra, i campioni di Francia e i campioni di Germania, spero completino l'opera


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Sono sicuro che se la Juve vince la Champions Tevez e Pogba faranno le valigie. È una mia opinione ma la penso così.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che se la Juve vince la Champions Tevez e Pogba faranno le valigie. È una mia opinione ma la penso così.



Tevez forse sì, Pogba partirebbe a prescindere.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2015)

Mi aspetto una partita simile alla finale del '94.
Un Barcellona spocchioso che ne prende da una Juve più rocciosa e cinica.
E' il loro anno.


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allegri ha sempre preso piallate dal Barca.. per la legge dei grandi numeri, questa volta vincerà alla faccia loro.



In realtà ha già sconfitto il Barca, anche se solo all'andata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Mettiamoci già il cuore in pace ragazzi.
Ho superato il 2010,supererò anche il 2015


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Juventus favorita e campione al 70%. L'altro 30% è Messi.


----------



## Marilson (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allegri ha sempre preso piallate dal Barca.. per la legge dei grandi numeri, questa volta vincerà alla faccia loro.
> 
> Il Barca poi ha vinto le 3 ultime finali. La Rube ha perso le ultime 3 consecutive
> 
> Poi Berluno. Germania. Italia 2006. Il Bayern squadra tedesca che vince a Milano.La rube squadra italiana vincerà a Berlino



esatto, non fa una piega


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (13 Maggio 2015)

Anche io, come ha già detto qualcuno, credo nella storia. Anche se può sembrare assurdo, la Juventus vincerà la sua terza Champions League (e poi la Coppa Italia). Questa competizione mi ricorda molto il mondiale del 2006.
- Il terremoto in casa Juve col cambio Allegri per Conte è paragonabile al terremoto calciopoli visto prima della manifestazione.
- Ottavi di finale con B. Dortmund (Australia)
- Quarti di finale con Monaco (Ucraina)
- Semifinale con Real Madrid (Germania)
Nessuno credeva arrivassimo in finale e invece abbiamo vinto (ai rigori), a dimostrazione che non è necessario vincere nei 90° regolamentari per portare a casa la Coppa.
Questo triplete sarà una vera disfatta per noi milanisti, che nonostante abbiamo avuto una delle squadre più forti che la storia ricordi, non lo abbiamo mai realizzato.


----------



## diavolo (13 Maggio 2015)

L'importante è che Suarez faccia merenda prima di scendere in campo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Maggio 2015)

Dopo un anno posso prendermi qualche rivincita anchio che sono stato un allegriano convinto, uno dei suoi più grandi sostenitori anche quando eravamo nella emme e la stampa di regime gli andava contro


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

in finale Suarez vs Evra e Chiellini


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno posso prendermi qualche rivincita anchio che sono stato un allegriano convinto, uno dei suoi più grandi sostenitori anche quando eravamo nella emme e la stampa di regime gli andava contro



anch io ero un detrattore...poi i risultati hanno dimostrato che è un allenatore capace.
Forse troppe persone nel forum e non-non hanno capito che il milan allegriano post thiago/ibra e quello di inzaghi è stato e lo è tutt ora un milan fatto di pippe immonde.


----------



## O Animal (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma dai... Piallata... Gli avete visti contro i marziani teutonici?


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Maggio 2015)

Più che Allegri pialla il Barca io direi che il Barca è la bestia nera di Allegri.

Speriamo....


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2015)

troppo forte il barca


----------



## Petrecte (13 Maggio 2015)

Dopo l'anno bisestile al calendario va aggiunto l'anno gobbo .... che è anche peggio ....


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Fin'ora gli son andate tutte bene, squadre scarse o fuori forma, il Barca sarà tutt'altro ma si sa, una finale è sempre 50 e 50


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perdere una finale è dolorosissimo, è il peggiore male che posso augurare loro.
> 
> Ma di pronostici non ne voglio più fare.



io anzi faccio proprio un appello, evitiamo i pronostici ragazzi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in finale Suarez vs Evra e Chiellini



se li mangia


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'importante è che Suarez faccia merenda prima di scendere in campo.


----------



## robs91 (14 Maggio 2015)

Io ho una sola paura:l'infortunio di uno dei tre davanti del Barca.Se succede è finita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mettiamoci già il cuore in pace ragazzi.
> Ho superato il 2010,supererò anche il 2015



infatti, lasciamo da parte il valore delle squadre, credo non ci sia più nulla da fare ormai, qualcuno dall'alto ha gia deciso, è evidente


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Io ho una sola paura:l'infortunio di uno dei tre davanti del Barca.Se succede è finita.



secondo me suarez è quello che fa funzionare tutto, io ho paura di un suo infortunio, ovvio che anche MESSI e neymar sono ovviamente importantissim, ma suarez rompe proprio le difese avversarie coi suoi movimenti..


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2015)

per quello che ho visto stasera fossi lucho rimetterei messi al centro dell'attacco o al massimo dietro le punte, deve stare il più vicino possibile alla porta perchè chiellini e bonucci sono troppo lenti per tenerlo 1vs1.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2015)

A panchine invertite dareste chance alla Juve?
Se la Juve vince è solo perché la vince Allegri.
Ma il Barca gioca ad uno sport diverso. Serve un miracolo. E onestamente spero che angeli e santi siano in ferie il 6 giugno.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me suarez è quello che fa funzionare tutto, io ho paura di un suo infortunio, ovvio che anche MESSI e neymar sono ovviamente importantissim, ma suarez rompe proprio le difese avversarie coi suoi movimenti..



sbagli. quello che rompe le difese è neymar. si fa trovare sempre smarcato, hai notato? E' un genio nel movimento senza palla... l'attaccante migliore al mondo in questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite dareste chance alla Juve?
> Se la Juve vince è solo perché la vince Allegri.
> Ma il Barca gioca ad uno sport diverso. Serve un miracolo. E onestamente spero che angeli e santi siano in ferie il 6 giugno.



A panchine invertite la Juventus non sarebbe in finale... ma chissà magari neanche il Barcellona ci sarebbe. Probabilmente sono due allenatori adatti per lo stile e la costruzione delle due squadre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sbagli. quello che rompe le difese è neymar. si fa trovare sempre smarcato, hai notato? E' un genio nel movimento senza palla... l'attaccante migliore al mondo in questo.



sisi, indubbiamente, infatti è difficile capire quale sia l'assenza più grave..io dico suarez sai perchè?? perchè è quello che ha cambiato il modo di giocare del barcellona, prima era possesso palla e tiki taka ora grazie a lui che da profondità e allunga le squadre avversarie si gioca molto più in verticale, se dovesse mancare lui il barca tornerebbe quello degli ultimi anni in cui sembrava un po che era finito il ciclo, è lui quello che ha dato qualcosa in più a questa squadra proprio come varietà di gioco..


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2015)

Suarez non starà più nella pelle all'idea di poter riassaggiare Chiellini


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2015)

Da qui a giugno può cambiare tutto.
Magari si infortunano Messi e Neymar, Suarez ha un calo di forma inaspettato...
Al momento sembra una partita dall'esito scontato, ma le finali scontate non esistono.
Anzi, le finali dall'esito scontato spesso sono quelle che più raramente rispettano i pronostici.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Maggio 2015)

Allegri sa benissimo come vincere al Barca tatticamente parlando... come lo sapeva anche Guardiola ma poi c'e un certo Messi...


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

E l anno della Juve, non so come ma la vinceranno


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Non esiste una finale scontata.
Se dopo 43 secondi Jordi Alba fa rigore + espulsione tutto puo succedere 

Ma i 3 fenomeni davanti non li fermerano.
Questo e sicuro.
ALMENO 1 GOL il Barca lo fara.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Maggio 2015)

Onore alla Juventus per aver raggiunto la finale. Non erano i più forti ieri sera, ma ci hanno creduto più del Real Madrid. Onestamente, contro il Barcellona serve una prestazione che vada oltre il significato di impresa, soprattutto questi ultimi giocheranno come nelle ultime settimane. Ma il pallone è rotondo, chissà.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2015)

Il Barcellona non è più forte di Real o Bayern, la differenza coi crucchi l'ha fatta lo stato di grazia del loro trio d'attacco, imho. Serve veramente un'impresa.


----------



## smallball (14 Maggio 2015)

per me se la giocano


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2015)

ci sono due risultati possibili, la giuve vince o il barça fa una goleada...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (14 Maggio 2015)

Io mi sono già rassegnato. La juve ha lo stesso valore di una di quelle squadrette spagnole che regolarmente dal barca ne pigliano 8 (tipo il getafe) ma ovviamente il 6 giugno "improvvisamente" Messi, Suarez, Neymar, Iniesta, Xavi dimenticheranno come si gioca a calcio!!!

E se i gobbi stanno già sfrangiando i testicoli da mesi con sti #iocicredo #finoallefine ecc...quando vinceranno la coppa CHE IDDIO CI SALVI!!!!!

quanto li odio!!!!


----------



## Hammer (14 Maggio 2015)

La vittoria di Allegri sancirà la definitiva perculata alla nostra indegna società

Si era capito dal sorteggio con il Monaco che avrebbero vinto la Champions


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Che tristezza.
Siamo il 14 maggio e siamo a gia 6-7 pagine di commenti/gufate sulla partita della Juve che si giochera il 6 giugno, tra 22 giorni.
Ormai solo quello ci rimane... sperare nella sconfitta della juve "per salvare la nostra stagione" 

Prima erano li altri a dovere andare al cinema... ora siamo noi a dovere fare l'abbonamento di 3-4 anni al cinema.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2015)

Il colmo sarebbe gol vittoria di Matri. Lì davvero bisognerebbe andare a prendere Galliani e spararlo nell'iperspazio


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il colmo sarebbe gol vittoria di Matri. Lì davvero bisognerebbe andare a prendere Galliani e spararlo nell'iperspazio



non ci voglio nemmeno pensare


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il colmo sarebbe gol vittoria di Matri. Lì davvero bisognerebbe andare a prendere Galliani e spararlo nell'iperspazio



E' in lista ? Non credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mettiamoci già il cuore in pace ragazzi.
> Ho superato il 2010,supererò anche il 2015



Hai voglia ...MOLTO peggio il 2010 a me che vincano questi sbatte proprio.. il 2010 l'ho vissuto come un dramma personale


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai voglia ...MOLTO peggio il 2010 a me che vincano questi sbatte proprio.. il 2010 l'ho vissuto come un dramma personale



quoto. 
visto quello dell'inter, questo mi fa il solletico. 

sono già rassegnata, abbiamo già le nostre disgrazie, ci manca anche solo di farmi diventare il fegato marcio per il triplete juve.


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2015)

Comunque se la vincono fanno un'impresa storica, ai livelli del Porto di Mou.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Maggio 2015)

Ma non è che la sottovalutate un po' troppo la rosa della juve, o quantomeno l'undici titolare?
Alla fine hanno uno dei portieri migliori del mondo, una difesa che non sarà fenomenale a nomi, ma non è certo peggio di quelle delle altre grandi, senza contare che riceve un importante sostegno dal lavoro dei centrocampisti e delle punte, un centrocampo perfettamente assortito e un attacco con un campione (Tevez) e un giovane in via di esplosione che stà dimostrando di avere il carattere dei grandi.
Sicuramente le rose nel complesso delle altre tre semifinaliste sono superiori, ma il calcio vero non è fifa o fm, e non vedo tutta questa distanza, anche perchè, come dimostra la partita di ieri, non è il valore del cartellino a fare il valore del giocatore (vedi Bale, 100 milioni per non saper stoppare un pallone).


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma non è che la sottovalutate un po' troppo la rosa della juve, o quantomeno l'undici titolare?
> Alla fine hanno uno dei portieri migliori del mondo, una difesa che non sarà fenomenale a nomi, ma non è certo peggio di quelle delle altre grandi, senza contare che riceve un importante sostegno dal lavoro dei centrocampisti e delle punte, un centrocampo perfettamente assortito e un attacco con un campione (Tevez) e un giovane in via di esplosione che stà dimostrando di avere il carattere dei grandi.
> Sicuramente le rose nel complesso delle altre tre semifinaliste sono superiori, ma il calcio vero non è fifa o fm, e non vedo tutta questa distanza, anche perchè, come dimostra la partita di ieri, non è il valore del cartellino a fare il valore del giocatore (vedi Bale, 100 milioni per non saper stoppare un pallone).



Come detto da un altro utente nell'altro topic, quando Allegri era da noi a questo punto della stagione eravamo zombie. Nel calcio di adesso per l'80-90% la discriminante è la forma fisica. Non a caso delle 4 sono passate le due più in palla. Ecco che i giocatori della juve (che secondo me, ripeto, non sono un granchè negli 11) hanno limato la differenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2015)

Tiferò Juventus perchè:

1)Ne hanno soltanto 2, quindi con la terza non sarebbero tante.
2)Odio il Barcellona e non perde mai una finale di Champions.
3)Buffon se la merita.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tiferò Juventus perchè:
> 
> 1)Ne hanno soltanto 2, quindi con la terza non sarebbero tante.
> 2)Odio il Barcellona e non perde mai una finale di Champions.
> 3)Buffon se la merita.



1) ci può stare (ma sono sicuro che si vanteranno come se avessero 20)
2) Pareri personali, non sono simpatici ma nessuno che vince sempre lo è.
3) Assolutamente no, spero per lui che la perda ancora ai rigori.


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tiferò Juventus perchè:
> 
> 1)Ne hanno soltanto 2, quindi con la terza non sarebbero tante.
> 2)Odio il Barcellona e non perde mai una finale di Champions.
> 3)Buffon se la merita.





lo sappiamo bene tutti perchè tiferai per la Juve


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tiferò Juventus perchè:
> 
> 1)Ne hanno soltanto 2, quindi con la terza non sarebbero tante.
> 2)Odio il Barcellona e non perde mai una finale di Champions.
> 3)Buffon se la merita.



Ok dottor Galliani,ok


----------



## Torros (14 Maggio 2015)

per me se per assurdo si rompe Messi prima di questa partita, la Juve la vince...


----------



## TheZio (14 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tiferò Juventus perchè:
> 
> 1)Ne hanno soltanto 2, quindi con la terza non sarebbero tante.
> 2)Odio il Barcellona e non perde mai una finale di Champions.
> 3)Buffon se la merita.



Io ne ho soltanto una:

1) è l'unica big italiana con un bel gruppo di italiani.

Magari è un insegnamento per le altre...


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2015)

gli auguro la peggio goleada alla Juventus


----------



## hiei87 (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come detto da un altro utente nell'altro topic, quando Allegri era da noi a questo punto della stagione eravamo zombie. Nel calcio di adesso per l'80-90% la discriminante è la forma fisica. Non a caso delle 4 sono passate le due più in palla. Ecco che i giocatori della juve (che secondo me, ripeto, non sono un granchè negli 11) hanno limato la differenza.


Anche quella è fondamentale. Effettivamente noi da quel punto di vista siamo sempre stati un disastro. Anche negli anni migliori di Ancelotti non è che si corresse più di tanto. Negli ultimi 6-7 anni è stata una tragedia.
Comunque ripeto, in valore assoluto l'11 di partenza della juve è inferiore alle altre 3, ma non di così tanto...


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tiferò Juventus perchè:
> 
> 1)Ne hanno soltanto 2, quindi con la terza non sarebbero tante.
> 2)Odio il Barcellona e non perde mai una finale di Champions.
> 3)Buffon se la merita.



1) sono 2 di troppo
2) che non perde mai una finale e una cosa che non piacce a Massaro, Savicevic e Desailly
3) buffon avra scomesso che vince la squadra spagnola


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2015)

Ho visto le quote delle varie agenzie (quasi tutte va.....) e danno bene o male il Barca a 1.50, l'X a 3.80/3.90 e la Juve a 5.50/6. Mentre la coppa in mano al Barca, compresi quindi supplementari e rigori a 1.35. La Juve a 3.
Non c'è mai stata credo una finale di Champions così sbilanciata per le agenzie. Sembra troppo forte il Barca. E per questo che sto incominciando ad avere qualche timore.....


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> *1) sono 2 di troppo*
> 2) che non perde mai una finale e una cosa che non piacce a Massaro, Savicevic e Desailly
> 3) buffon avra scomesso che vince la squadra spagnola


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2015)

*Sarà il turco Cüneyt Çakir ad arbitrare la finale tra Juventus e Barcellona*


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sarà il turco Cüneyt Çakir ad arbitrare la finale tra Juventus e Barcellona*



A mio avviso il miglior arbitro in circolazione, insieme a Webb. Almeno su questo si può stare sicuri


----------



## smallball (19 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A mio avviso il miglior arbitro in circolazione, insieme a Webb. Almeno su questo si può stare sicuri



Webb ha smesso dopo il mondiale in Brasile


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Webb ha smesso dopo il mondiale in Brasile



E quindi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E quindi?


Quindi non è più in circolazione


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi non è più in circolazione



Ah ok, grazie per l'<utile> precisazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah ok, grazie per l'<utile> precisazione


Sembrava avessi sbagliato


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembrava avessi sbagliato



Ripeto, grazie adesso posso dormire tranquillo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ripeto, grazie adesso posso dormire tranquillo


Mi fa piacere averti tranquillizzato, sono un filantropo


----------



## Aragorn (20 Maggio 2015)

Non mi faccio più illusioni. Sti gobbi hanno un deretano più grande di Russia, Canada e Cina messe assieme. Nemmeno Messi può nulla contro il destino.


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2015)

La partita è il 6 giugno, ma io sto già teso come se fosse la vigilia. Non ho grosse speranze per questa finale, sebbene in una partita secca possa succedere di tutto, ma so già che se perderemo piangerò.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2015)

Sono sempre stato convinto che sarebbero arrivati in finale, e ho sempre pensato che avrebbero avuto buone possibilità di vincere. 
Dopo ieri sera sono convinto che vinceranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato convinto che sarebbero arrivati in finale, e ho sempre pensato che avrebbero avuto buone possibilità di vincere.
> Dopo ieri sera sono convinto che vinceranno.



Per aver vinto con la Lazio? Son convinto avresti detto la stessa cosa in caso di sconfitta....


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La partita è il 6 giugno, ma io sto già teso come se fosse la vigilia. Non ho grosse speranze per questa finale, sebbene in una partita secca possa succedere di tutto, ma so già che se perderemo piangerò.



Tranquillo che alla fine del primo tempo il risultato sara di tre a zero per voi.
Per il Barca, sperare di segnare 3 gol a questa Juve in 45 minuti e pura fantascienza


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato convinto che sarebbero arrivati in finale, e ho sempre pensato che avrebbero avuto buone possibilità di vincere.
> Dopo ieri sera sono convinto che vinceranno.



Ma siamo sicuri che sei del Milan ? 



Djici ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che alla fine del primo tempo il risultato sara di tre a zero per voi.
> Per il Barca, sperare di segnare 3 gol a questa Juve in 45 minuti e pura fantascienza



3-0 a fine primo tempo per loro, poi remuntada e perdono ai rigori.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che sei del Milan ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3-0 a fine primo tempo per loro, poi remuntada e perdono ai rigori.


Se fossi juventino, direi che vincerebbe il Barcellona, ovvio.
Comunque è palese che sia il loro anno, via. 
E la difesa del Barca è troppo ballerina per darmi delle garanzie. Senza contare che le poche volte che ho tifato Messi (inter e mondiali), mi ha deluso, per cui non mi aspetto nulla di positivo da lui


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2015)

non posso fare il triplette o appena digerito quel del inter...


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato convinto che sarebbero arrivati in finale, e ho sempre pensato che avrebbero avuto buone possibilità di vincere.
> Dopo ieri sera sono convinto che vinceranno.


Io ho sempre temuto la stessa cosa... Razionalmente non avrei scommesso un euro, ad inizio stagione, sui gobbi campioni d'Europa. Ma temevo che Allegri si sarebbe preso una bella rivincita su tutti quei tifosi milanisti che gli davano del brocco e su Conte ed i suoi discorsi sui ristoranti da 100 euri ecc..
Poi, dopo i quarti e le botte di cuBo avute, ho scritto qui che la Juventus avrebbe preso e poi battuto il Real di Ancelotti che sulla panchina bianconera deluse per poi vincere 3 coppe altrove. E che in finale avrebbero trovato e sconfitto il Barcellona, che ha sempre fregato Allegri quando era il nostro allenatore...
Io sono, praticamente, già rassegnato


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre temuto la stessa cosa... Razionalmente non avrei scommesso un euro, ad inizio stagione, sui gobbi campioni d'Europa. Ma temevo che Allegri si sarebbe preso una bella rivincita su tutti quei tifosi milanisti che gli davano del brocco e su Conte ed i suoi discorsi sui ristoranti da 100 euri ecc..
> Poi, dopo i quarti e le botte di cuBo avute, ho scritto qui che la Juventus avrebbe preso e poi battuto il Real di Ancelotti che sulla panchina bianconera deluse per poi vincere 3 coppe altrove. E che in finale avrebbero trovato e sconfitto il Barcellona, che ha sempre fregato Allegri quando era il nostro allenatore...
> Io sono, praticamente, già rassegnato



Per un attimo ti ho confuso con il buon [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] e mi sono sentito disorientato, visto che lui è da febbraio che non mi prende sul serio quando dico che è il loro anno 
Purtroppo mi sto rendendo conto di aver ragione solo quando vorrei aver torto. La cosa tragica di tutto ciò è che questo è l'unico anno dall'inizio del loro ciclo in cui non ho scommesso (per prevenzione) ingenti cifre sulla loro vittoria in Champions, sicchè non avrò neanche la magra consolazione di un risarcimento economico....
Comunque loro l'hanno vinta nel momento in cui Sacchi ha detto ad Allegri che, dato che non aveva mai vinto una Champions, non era all'altezza di parlare con lui (non disse proprio queste parole, ma qualcosa di simile). Da lì ha iniziato a girargli tutto bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2015)

Io credo che intorno al Borussia o all'Atletico, finaliste delle ultime due edizioni, ci fosse non meno aura mistica di quanta ce ne sia adesso intorno alla Juventus, eppure le loro favole si infransero prima contro il Bayern e poi contro il Real. 
Razionalmente continuo a dire che la vincerà il Barcellona, perché secondo me sono in una condizione psico-fisica grandiosa e con quei 3 là davanti in queste condizioni non c'è difesa che tenga. 
Ovviamente sono soltanto opinioni, non mi piglio la responsabilità di dire che la Juventus perderà, tutto può succedere in 90 minuti, però ho il sentore che la storia farà il suo corso e storicamente la Juve è nota per perderle le finali, anziché vincerle.
Liberi tutti gli juventini del forum di quotarmi e sbeffeggiarmi qualora diventino campioni d'Europa


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per un attimo ti ho confuso con il buon [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] e mi sono sentito disorientato, visto che lui è da febbraio che non mi prende sul serio quando dico che è il loro anno
> Purtroppo mi sto rendendo conto di aver ragione solo quando vorrei aver torto. La cosa tragica di tutto ciò è che questo è l'unico anno dall'inizio del loro ciclo in cui non ho scommesso (per prevenzione) ingenti cifre sulla loro vittoria in Champions, sicchè non avrò neanche la magra consolazione di un risarcimento economico....
> Comunque loro l'hanno vinta nel momento in cui Sacchi ha detto ad Allegri che, dato che non aveva mai vinto una Champions, non era all'altezza di parlare con lui (non disse proprio queste parole, ma qualcosa di simile). Da lì ha iniziato a girargli tutto bene.


Si ricordo che Sacchi disse una cosa simile ed in quel momento la mia espressione fu questa 
Io sono estremamente razionale, tranne quando si parla di calcio 
Per quanto riguarda la confusione sui nickname, effettivamente in questi anni sul nuovo forum è successo spesso 
Sul vecchio io mi chiamavo Andreac89 e lui Andreas1899 o una cosa simile. Quanto avvenne il trasferimento sulla nuova piattaforma è avvenuto il patatrac


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Si ricordo che Sacchi disse una cosa simile ed in quel momento la mia espressione fu questa
> Io sono estremamente razionale, tranne quando si parla di calcio
> Per quanto riguarda la confusione sui nickname, effettivamente in questi anni sul nuovo forum è successo spesso
> Sul vecchio io mi chiamavo Andreac89 e lui Andreas1899 o una cosa simile. Quanto avvenne il trasferimento sulla nuova piattaforma è avvenuto il patatrac


hehe posso immaginare...in questo caso il parallelo con il tuo quasi omonimo è venuto spontaneo.
Comunque io sono pessimista per natura, è vero, ma la mia sensazione in questo caso non è dovuta solo a questo.
Oltretutto, sono convinto che ci siano diverse motivazioni concrete, oltre a quelle insondabili, dovute alla benevolenza del destino, per cui la juventus batterà il Barcellona.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Intanto quel somaro di Dani Alves sta cominciando a fare casino e a sparare bordate contro il club per la questione contratto  Si concentrasse sulla finale


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

si conferma un demente raro


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Intanto quel somaro di Dani Alves sta cominciando a fare casino e a sparare bordate contro il club per la questione contratto  Si concentrasse sulla finale



Proprio quando Fester è in Spagna poi.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Maggio 2015)

se vuole fare partita la Juventus deve agredire da inizio a questo Barcelona, deve tentare per tutti i modi di segnare nei primi 30 minuti, correre di piu, avere piu intensità, altrimenti e finita


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2015)

*Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*



ecco si comincia, adesso sotto a chi tocca


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*



ecco qua... a quanto é quotata l'assenza di Messi per la finale?


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*





speriamo che i 3 davanti siano a posto


----------



## Butcher (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*


----------



## Hammer (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*



I prossimi sono Messi, Suarez e Neymar


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2015)

Vincerà la Juve.


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Maggio 2015)

se Messi sta in queste condizioni sarà IMPOSSIBILE fermarlo, il problema è che questo è l'anno in cui alla juve gira veramente tutto bene, quindi capace che messi prenda 10 pali consecutivi...


----------



## juventino (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*



Capirai, tanto hanno comunque quei tre la d'avanti.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Maggio 2015)

Iniesta che mancava anche nel 2010, e la sua assenza fu determinante.
Messi s'è giocato il jolly ieri sera. E comunque sono cose che non puoi permeterti contro una squadra difensivamente bene organizzata.
Sabato non toccherà palla, sempre che non si rompa prima....


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Iniesta che mancava anche nel 2010, e la sua assenza fu determinante.
> Messi s'è giocato il jolly ieri sera. E comunque sono cose che non puoi permeterti contro una squadra difensivamente bene organizzata.
> Sabato non toccherà palla, sempre che non si rompa prima....



era un altro Iniesta comunque


----------



## hiei87 (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> era un altro Iniesta comunque



Sì, e pesava sicuramente di più per il loro gioco, però è sempre un'assenza importantissima. Stiamo parlando di uno dei centrocampisti più forti del mondo.
E poi ci sono i corsi e ricorsi storici, e l'ennesima dimostrazione che la fortuna quest anno è dalla loro.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*



L'avevo scritto nell'altro topic che mi aspettavo un infortunio. Tutto troppo scontato.


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Maggio 2015)

Io spero che a uno dei tre la davanti venga un attacco estremo di diarrea, altrimenti la vedo male, specialmente Messi che é in grandissima forma. È vero che ballano dietro, ma davanti 1-2 gol li fanno SEMPRE...come anche Ronaldo d'altronde (che ci ha fatto gol in tutti i match).


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Io spero che a uno dei tre la davanti venga un attacco estremo di diarrea, altrimenti la vedo male, specialmente Messi che é in grandissima forma. È vero che ballano dietro, ma davanti 1-2 gol li fanno SEMPRE...come anche Ronaldo d'altronde (che ci ha fatto gol in tutti i match).



L'unico che deve avere la diarrea e Tevez


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> L'unico che deve avere la diarrea e Tevez


Tanto c'é Matri.


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Tanto c'é Matri.





Stupenda questa.
Me la sono cercata.


----------



## Dexter (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*



Capirai, è più forte Parolo sta stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Problema muscolare al polpaccio per Iniesta che è uscito anzitempo durante la finale di copa del re col Bilbao.*


Non credo sia veramente un problema per il Barcellona, Iniesta quest'anno ha disputato una stagione veramente sottotono, anzi, paradossalmente la sua assenza potrebbe essere un bene permettendo a Xavi di giocare titolare e, con la possibilità di vincere la sua quarta Champions, probabilmente giocherebbe anche alla morte trattandosi del suo canto del cigno nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Snake (1 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo sia veramente un problema per il Barcellona, Iniesta quest'anno ha disputato una stagione veramente sottotono, anzi, paradossalmente la sua assenza potrebbe essere un bene permettendo a Xavi di giocare titolare e, con la possibilità di vincere la sua quarta Champions, probabilmente giocherebbe anche alla morte trattandosi del suo canto del cigno nel calcio che conta.



non lo dovete dire a me che sono mesi che dico che sostanzialmente è finito  l'ho riportato per dovere di cronaca, comunque non è tanto la sua assenza che sarebbe un problema quanto il fatto che Xavi ha mezz'ora buona di autonomia nelle gambe quindi meglio averlo che non averlo.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Giugno 2015)

Arrivati a sto punto dico solo una cosa: Che vinca il migliore!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Giugno 2015)

cmq allegri poteva fare riposare i vari Bonucci, Pirlo, Vidal, Tevez e Pogba...Hanno vinto il campionato cosa li fa giocare a fare..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non lo dovete dire a me che sono mesi che dico che sostanzialmente è finito  l'ho riportato per dovere di cronaca, comunque non è tanto la sua assenza che sarebbe un problema quanto il fatto che Xavi ha mezz'ora buona di autonomia nelle gambe quindi meglio averlo che non averlo.


Infatti non lo dicevo a te ma alla notizia  per quanto riguarda Xavi confido nella sua voglia, spero che giocando dia fondo a tutte le sue energie, è praticamente la sua ultima partita a certi livelli ed è anche una finale di Champions League. Gli stimoli ci sono tutti.


----------



## Djici (1 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti non lo dicevo a te ma alla notizia  per quanto riguarda Xavi confido nella sua voglia, spero che giocando dia fondo a tutte le sue energie, è praticamente la sua ultima partita a certi livelli ed è anche una finale di Champions League. Gli stimoli ci sono tutti.



Se il Barca gioca come sa, i juventini non vedrano palla... e xavi non dovra nemmeno correre molto...

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se il Barca gioca come sa, i juventini non vedrano palla... e xavi non dovra nemmeno correre molto...
> 
> Speriamo bene.


Già me li vedo Bonucci e Chiellini annullare con ignoranza, incoscienza e fortuna Neymar, Suarez e Messi a rotazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

*Chiellini si è fermato per un problema al polpaccio sinistro e ha abbandonato l'allenamento. Mentre Barzagli è recuperato e si allena col gruppo*


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Chiellini si è fermato per un problema al polpaccio sinistro e ha abbandonato l'allenamento. Mentre Barzagli è recuperato e si allena col gruppo*



Rischiamo di dover schierare Ogbonna contro Messi, aiuto


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Rischiamo di dover schierare Ogbonna contro Messi, aiuto



Mah.. spero che voi Barzagli possa essere pronto. E' quasi una nanna che Chiellini salti.. è un cesso ai pedali. Combina sempre qualcosa


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. spero che voi Barzagli possa essere pronto. E' quasi una nanna che Chiellini salti.. è un cesso ai pedali. Combina sempre qualcosa



Si con Barzagli in campo sarei decisamente più tranquillo visto che Chiellini finora ha sempre fatto danni. Ma quindi Barzagli è recuperato? Non ho capito bene.


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2015)

Quelli del Barca stanno facendo troppi proclami, perderanno.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2015)

Io sono sempre sicuro che vincerà la Juve, troppi segnali


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre sicuro che vincerà la Juve, troppi segnali



Io lo sono da quando hanno passato i gironi


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Chiellini si è fermato per un problema al polpaccio sinistro e ha abbandonato l'allenamento. Mentre Barzagli è recuperato e si allena col gruppo*



Che fortuna che hanno, vittoria sicura senza quello scandalo di giocatore


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2015)

Chiellini out, Barzagli non al meglio, giocherà Ogbonna....è finita dai.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

*Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2015)

voglio ogbonna in campo. 

cmq la perdita di chiellini non sono sicura che sia un segnale negativo.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chiellini out, Barzagli non al meglio, giocherà Ogbonna....è finita dai.



Dai, penso sia un punto a vostro favore che questo scarpone non giochi.


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2015)

giocherà Barzagli sicuramente


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2015)

Chiellini gioca solo perché è un raccomandato.. sopravaluttatissimo.

La vera stella della difesa è Bonucci che quest'anno ha fatto una stagione mostre. Credo che sia stato il centrale più forte in europa in questa stagione.

Se gioca Barzagli poi è ancora meglio.

Chiellini è un disastro totale.. pure Ogbonna è meglio


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



Questa stagione la Juventus ha vinto il 71,1% delle partite con Chiellini, solo il 45.5% senza di lui.


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2015)

comunque credo che l'assenza di Chiellini sia una buona cosa per Suarez conoscendo il carattere del ragazzo, dopo il fattaccio dell'anno scorso secondo me una finale contro Chiellini che tra l'altro è un provocatore nato non l'avrebbe vissuta bene secondo me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente speravo ci fosse.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2015)

Non so quanto sia uno svantaggio per la Juve che quel macellaio non giochi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*


Assenza pesantissima, Chiellini è forte, checché se ne dica. Io spero debba giocare Ogbonna, però purtroppo penso scenderà in campo almeno Barzagli.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



Per me è un vanatggio, Chiellini quest'anno è il loro Bonera (con le dovute proporzioni).


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



G-O-D-O!! gli sta bene!!


----------



## Hammer (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



Meglio per loro


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



Se l'alternativa è Barzagli c'hanno solo guadagnato


----------



## BB7 (4 Giugno 2015)

Una grande sfortuna l'assenza di Chiello, per il Barça.


----------



## Albijol (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



Già pronta la scusa in caso di sconfitta... ahseceraChiellini#


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2015)

Triplo fail dell'account twitter del Barça (stadio, scudi e coppe itaglia)



Speriamo che in finale non incorrano in simili defaillances....


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Triplo fail dell'account twitter del Barça (stadio, scudi e coppe itaglia)
> 
> 
> 
> Speriamo che in finale non incorrano in simili defaillances....



Che errore c'è sullo stadio ?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che errore c'è sullo stadio ?



Eh???

Sarebbe S.Siro.....non il Conad.

Ma sei davvero milanista?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2015)

Juve-Barça vista da un tifoso gobbo...

NB: Per decenza ho cancellato il nome.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Va bene stravedere per i propri beniamini, però un minimo di oggettività non guastrebbe.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Juve-Barça vista da un tifoso gobbo...
> 
> NB: Per decenza ho cancellato il nome.
> 
> ...



Ci crede davvero magari, sicuro.

Difficile scegliere la più ridicola, forse Morata-Neymar, o Pirlo-Messi, o Chiello-Piquè (giusto per l'analfabetismo).


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh???
> 
> Sarebbe S.Siro.....non il Conad.
> 
> Ma sei davvero milanista?



Disturbo borderline di personalità  infatti sabato sera, dopo che la Juve avrà vinto la coppa, in perfetto stile Do No Harm mi tramuterò in gobbo incallito e verrò qui a sfottervi tutti


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Chiellini è l'unico stopper puro che hanno, mentre Bonucci e Barza sono più liberi, qualche volta poco attenti alla marcatura. Contando che l'ex Wolfsburg sta maluccio e l'hanno recuperato con la colla, quella del macellaio livornese è una brutta perdita. Altro che fortuna....


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma questi domani si giocano la Coppa



Speriamo bene


----------



## bmb (5 Giugno 2015)

Sono pronto ad emigrare in qualche paese del terzo mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Io sono abbastanza sicuro che vincerà il Barcellona, certo la Juve perderebbe la quarta finale di fila, però il Benfica è già a 5, perché no. 



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chiellini è l'unico stopper puro che hanno, mentre Bonucci e Barza sono più liberi, qualche volta poco attenti alla marcatura. Contando che l'ex Wolfsburg sta maluccio e l'hanno recuperato con la colla, quella del macellaio livornese è una brutta perdita. Altro che fortuna....


Esatto, Chiellini è il perno di una difesa in finale di Champions League e ancora si va dicendo che è scarso, la perdita è pesantissima per la Juventus, altroché.


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

volevo segnalare che con Barzagli la Juve è imbattuta in stagione


----------



## juventino (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza sicuro che vincerà il Barcellona, certo la Juve perderebbe la quarta finale di fila, però il Benfica è già a 5, perché no.
> 
> .



Ad inizio stagione mi lamentavo che eravamo il Celtic d'Italia, vorrà dire che dopo la finale mi lamenterò che siamo il Benfica d'Italia 
A parte gli scherzi, non ho sensazioni positive in questa finale. In tutte le finali disputate eravamo sempre i favoriti, con l'unica eccezione della finale del 73', quando affrontammo l'Ajax leggendario di Cruijff (la finale dell'heysel non potrà mai essere considerata calcio e il derby con il Milan essendo tale non poteva delineare un favorito, sebbene foste superiori). Per una volta sovvertiremo il pronostico?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ad inizio stagione mi lamentavo che eravamo il Celtic d'Italia, vorrà dire che dopo la finale mi lamenterò che siamo il Benfica d'Italia
> A parte gli scherzi, non ho sensazioni positive in questa finale. In tutte le finali disputate eravamo sempre i favoriti, con l'unica eccezione della finale del 73', quando affrontammo l'Ajax leggendario di Cruijff (la finale dell'heysel non potrà mai essere considerata calcio e il derby con il Milan essendo tale non poteva delineare un favorito, sebbene foste superiori). Per una volta sovvertiremo il pronostico?


Appunto e adesso che non lo siete vincerete


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza sicuro che vincerà il Barcellona, certo la Juve perderebbe la quarta finale di fila, però il Benfica è già a 5, perché no.
> 
> 
> Esatto, Chiellini è il perno di una difesa in finale di Champions League e ancora si va dicendo che è scarso, la perdita è pesantissima per la Juventus, altroché.


Per me è un giocatore davvero lacunoso, aiutato da un gran fisico e da una forza mentale fuori dal comune.
Ma resta a parer mio scarso. 
Io l'ho visto più che altro in nazionale e lì ha commesso spesso errori di posizionamento o tattici da far rabbrividire. Ne ha fatti anche nella Juventus, ma lì tra organizzazione di gioco ed altro passano quasi inosservati.
Con il passaggio al 352/532 di Conte le sue lacune sono state nascoste alla grande. E' un giocatore importante per la Juventus, ma non "forte". Dovessi scegliere i due centrali in una difesa a 4, preferirei di gran lunga Barzagli e Bonucci.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Daniel Alves


----------



## Mou (5 Giugno 2015)

Fuori Chiellini dentro Barzagli? Mi sta bene.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Quasi uguali: stessa classe e soprattutto stesso palmares


----------



## Djici (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quasi uguali: stessa classe e soprattutto stesso palmares



i soliti francesi


----------



## Hellscream (5 Giugno 2015)

Allegri c'è riuscito con Muntari e Bonera, figuratevi se non ci riesce con la squadra che ha ora


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ahahhahahahahahahahhahahha!! La serietà con cui D. Alves si sta approcciando a questa finale è incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ma come si fa a costruire una scala mobile per i calciatori?  a chi è venuta sta idea


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Ho deciso: stasera NON guferò. Vinca chi lo merita veramente. Si tratta di due squadre che hanno dominato le rispettive stagioni, vincendo tutto. Solo una farà l'en plein. Tiferò per un solo giocatore: il Dio con la maglia numero 10 blaugrana. Per il resto, vinca il migliore.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

*Le formazioni di Juventus e Barcellona:

Juventus 4-3-1-2

Buffon
Lichtsteiner
Bonucci
Barzagli
Evra
Marchisio
Pirlo
Pogba
Vidal
Tevez
Morata


Barcellona (4-3-3)

Ter Stegen
Dani Alves
Piquè
Mascherano
Jordi Alba
Rakitic
Busquets
Iniesta
Messi
Suarez
Neymar*


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per il resto, vinca il migliore.



Speriamo che vinca il migliore


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Juventus e Barcellona:
> 
> Juventus 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...






Admin ha scritto:


> Ho deciso: stasera NON guferò. Vinca chi lo merita veramente. Si tratta di due squadre che hanno dominato le rispettive stagioni, vincendo tutto. Solo una farà l'en plein. Tiferò per un solo giocatore: il Dio con la maglia numero 10 blaugrana. Per il resto, vinca il migliore.



Speriamo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi contro Allegri, chiunque vinca una parte di me sarà contenta.

Ai gobbi manca Chiellini, ma hanno sempre Kulovic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2015)

Se stasera le cose andranno come devono andare, questo fine settimana potrebbe diventare il più bello degli ultimi anni per il tifoso milanista


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se stasera le cose andranno come devono andare, questo fine settimana potrebbe diventare il più bello degli ultimi anni per il tifoso milanista



Molto difficile, però vediamo. Che dire....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Juventus e Barcellona:
> 
> Juventus 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...


Mi fido tanto della difesa del Barcellona, hanno subito in stagione, tra campionato, coppa nazionale e Champions soltanto 2 goal più della Juventus, quindi in realtà non sono una difesa scarsa come si vuol far credere, in compenso hanno segnato soltanto 70 goal in più.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

La vittoria della juventus è salita a 6. Mi pare che inizialmente fosse 5 o addirittura 4.50


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Juventus e Barcellona:
> 
> Juventus 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Non riesco a non gufarli. Purtroppo ho un pessimo presentimento


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non riesco a non gufarli. Purtroppo ho un pessimo presentimento



Idem. E dopo il doppio palo nella finale di Coppa Italia, ne sono praticamente certo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Giugno 2015)

Sarò impopolare,ma io tifo per chi rappresenta l'Italia nel Mondo. Pensare al proprio orticello nel 2015 è da provinciali. Ed è per questo che io stasera tiferò per quei ragazzi che anche se hanno una maglia diversa,sono italiani come me: forza,Giordano Alba,Saverio Mascherano,Ivano Rachitico,Leonardo Messi e Luigi Enrico. 
Viva l'Italia,viva i giocatori col nome facile da ricordare,abbasso gli stranieri come Markeesyo.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarò impopolare,ma io tifo per chi rappresenta l'Italia nel Mondo. Pensare al proprio orticello nel 2015 è da provinciali. Ed è per questo che io stasera tiferò per quei ragazzi che anche se hanno una maglia diversa,sono italiani come me: forza,Giordano Alba,Saverio Mascherano,Ivano Rachitico,Leonardo Messi e Luigi Enrico.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barca la deve sbloccare nella prima mezz'ora, se ci riesce si mette sul velluto, altrimenti la vedo dura.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca la deve sbloccare nella prima mezz'ora, se ci riesce si mette sul velluto, altrimenti la vedo dura.



Beh avendo quei 3 la davanti la possono vincere in qualsiasi istante. Poi ripeto: la JUve dietro non ha un marcatore puro. Soffriranno parecchio gli avanti blaugrana.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma Barzagli ha recuperato pienamente? Non è che ha una ricaduta ed entra Ogbonna?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Barzagli ha recuperato pienamente? Non è che ha una ricaduta ed entra Ogbonna?



Sarebbe un peccato....


----------



## Dexter (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la finale. E' ufficiale.*



Quando il livello in campo è molto molto alto, Chiellini fa SOLO disastri. Basti pensare al mondiale disastroso che ha fatto, al rigore su James di quest'anno, l'altro rigore per il Real tempo fa... Va bene per la Serie A, in europa e nel mondo non ci ha mai capito niente. Barzagli al suo posto è una fortuna.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarò impopolare,ma io tifo per chi rappresenta l'Italia nel Mondo. Pensare al proprio orticello nel 2015 è da provinciali. Ed è per questo che io stasera tiferò per quei ragazzi che anche se hanno una maglia diversa,sono italiani come me: forza,Giordano Alba,Saverio Mascherano,Ivano Rachitico,Leonardo Messi e Luigi Enrico.
> Viva l'Italia,viva i giocatori col nome facile da ricordare,abbasso gli stranieri come Markeesyo.



Mi hai trollato, in effetti sembrava strano.


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarò impopolare,ma io tifo per chi rappresenta l'Italia nel Mondo. Pensare al proprio orticello nel 2015 è da provinciali. Ed è per questo che io stasera tiferò per quei ragazzi che anche se hanno una maglia diversa,sono italiani come me: forza,Giordano Alba,Saverio Mascherano,Ivano Rachitico,Leonardo Messi e Luigi Enrico.
> Viva l'Italia,viva i giocatori col nome facile da ricordare,abbasso gli stranieri come Markeesyo.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

Ho la fortissima sensazione che vincerà la Juve, d'altronde non sarebbe certo la prima volta che un pronostico viene ribaltato (basti pensare a cosa successe tre anni fa a Monaco). Spero solo, qualora dovesse realmente accadere, che a segnare il gol vittoria non sia uno tra Pirlo e Matri. Sarebbe da suicidio immediato


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2015)

pronostico: io soffrirò come un carcerato lasciato senza cibo, non me la sento proprio di guardarla
Pronostico della partita: spero davvero di sbagliarmi, ma mi sembra di rivivere il 94... barca strafavorito .... dopo madrid 2010 (che amici mi hanno costretto a vederla) non reggerei anche questa, la classifico al pari di Istanbul 05....


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Non ce la faccio a reggere un'altro 2010... Vedere il fascistone alzare la coppa


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Acciuga sta malissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

Barcellona: Ter Stegen; Dani Alves, Pique, Mascherano, Jordi Alba; Sergio, Rakitic, Iniesta; Messi, Suarez, Neymar

Juventus: Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra, Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba, Vidal, Tevez, Morata*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarò impopolare,ma io tifo per chi rappresenta l'Italia nel Mondo. Pensare al proprio orticello nel 2015 è da provinciali. Ed è per questo che io stasera tiferò per quei ragazzi che anche se hanno una maglia diversa,sono italiani come me: forza,Giordano Alba,Saverio Mascherano,Ivano Rachitico,Leonardo Messi e Luigi Enrico.
> Viva l'Italia,viva i giocatori col nome facile da ricordare,abbasso gli stranieri come Markeesyo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Come qualcuno ha scritto...stasera la juve perde e in settimana annunciano Ibra! Dai dai dai


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarò impopolare,ma io tifo per chi rappresenta l'Italia nel Mondo. Pensare al proprio orticello nel 2015 è da provinciali. Ed è per questo che io stasera tiferò per quei ragazzi che anche se hanno una maglia diversa,sono italiani come me: forza,Giordano Alba,Saverio Mascherano,Ivano Rachitico,Leonardo Messi e Luigi Enrico.
> Viva l'Italia,viva i giocatori col nome facile da ricordare,abbasso gli stranieri come Markeesyo.



Ma porc...

Ammetto di esserci cascato 

Su sky è il festival dei gobbi, con menzione speciale ad uno "scatenato" Mauro e ad un sempre soporifero Marocchi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Io - in fondo - spero che vinca la Juve perché sarebbe comunque un bene per il nostro calcio.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

Orgoglio Blaugrana. Demoliteli.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Che ridicole ste cerimonie...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Certo che la CL ...ci manca :cry


----------



## Doctore (6 Giugno 2015)

Sentire l inno della champions in tedesco,francese,spagnolo e inglese e non in italiano è uno scandalo assoluto.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Acciuga in una finale di Champions non me lo sarei MAI aspettato. Per quanto lo stimassi...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma che combinano questi?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che disastro il Barca.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barça comincia male


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Prenderanno una piallata mi sa


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

E 1. Rakitic


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Remake italia spagna 2012


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Questi sono alieni ragazzi.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Eccoloooo. Il Barca ha un gioco fantastico e non era la difesa più forte la Juve?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

0-1, dopo 3 minuti


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Remake italia spagna 2012



Zittoooooooo!!!!!!! NOn lo dire!


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Zitto. Sto zitto.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prenderanno una piallata mi sa


Lo spero anche per acciuga.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Remake italia spagna 2012



O Italia Francia. Gol Della Francia dopo 5 minuti...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Vi immaginate PippInzaghi che prepara una finale di CL contro il Barcellona? Torna a casa con 27 gol


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Goooll goooooooooooooooollll


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Hanno segnato subito, come noi col Liverpool.... è segnata. Hanno già vinto i gobbi


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma che azione hanno fatto? Mamma mia... Poi Neymar muove le gambe più veloce di una trottola.


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate PippInzaghi che prepara una finale di CL contro il Barcellona? Torna a casa con 27 gol



Inzaghi ci può arrivare solo se subentra all'allenatore esonerato dopo la semifinale


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Hanno segnato subito, come noi col Liverpool.... è segnata. Hanno già vinto i gobbi



...troppo forte il Barcellona ...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Morata è fortissimo.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Se il Barça prende questi contropiedi però...


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Rigore netto non dato al barca per fallo di mano di lichcoso


----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

stiamo calmi che non e' finita, e' ancora presto per esultare.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Busquets è uno scarparo, ma nella nostra rosa sarebbe Messi


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Vidal ammonito GODO

In Italia ne avrebbe dovuti fare sette di questi falli per vedere un giallo


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Giallo a Vidal. Bene così


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Rigore netto non dato al barca per fallo di mano di lichcoso



avessero fatto mezzo replay


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma come fanno a pressare così alto?


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Parata pazzesca di Buffone


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Miracolo di Buffon


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che parata di Buffon.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè s'è capito tutto. La Rube vince e Buffon pallone d'oro


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Segnatevelo. I gobbi fanno un tiro in porta e segnano. SEGNATEVELO


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Quando il Barca cambia la marcia fanno quello che vogliono


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che idiota Vidal.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Vidal era già da rosso... fuori di cervello


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2015)

Gli juventini nn ci stanno capendo niente e soprattutto Vidal verrà espulso


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Vidal macellaio vs Neymar attore


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Solo un nuovo Grande Milan può rappresentare l'Italia.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Si ma questi non fanno il secondo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Con questo passo il Barca ne fa 5. La Juve non ce proprio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Il barca potrebbe già stare sul 2 a 0


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> avessero fatto mezzo replay



Vero ma vedendolo in diretta pareva netto. Vedremo manderanno un replay


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Mascherano è un mostro


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mascherano è un mostro



Effettivamente è molto brutto


----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

voglio il secondo, questo 0-1 mi innservosisce piu dello 0-0


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Non era rigore.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ok... non era rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Vidal non finisce la partita


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

ma cosa aspetta ad espellere vidal?


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Vero.. Mi son fatto ingannare non era rigore. Comunque Vidal non finisce la partita. Lo Espellono Prima


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Neymar non ne sta azzeccando una


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

mamma mia come stanno giocando male adesso


----------



## Dapone (6 Giugno 2015)

dopo il tunnel a Vidal, voglio subito Alves al Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Sveglia


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Pirlo è in campo? Su sky un'ora di pippe sul fatto che sarà l uomo della serata...ma non si vergognano? Neanche in uno juventus club si sentirebbero scemenze del genere. Roba da disdetta immediata


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Neymar non ne sta azzeccando una



l'importante che l'ha azzeccata sul gol


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

La difesa del Barca quanti errori.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Malissimo il Barça. Questi pensano di aver già vinto.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Se Messi non prende in mano la situazione sono c.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Iniziata a vedere da un minuto e già ho visto na cappella in difesa del barca. Mamma mia, speriamo bene


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Se ciao, Neymar sta già pensando all'after di domattina


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè Messi che si va fermare da Pirlo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Che roba moscissima comunque, mamma mia


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che catenaccio la Juve.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che roba moscissima comunque, mamma mia


 Il barca non ha interesse a spingere troppo e la juve non pressa molto


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Real dell'anno scorso, lo piallava senza pietà questo Barcellona


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il barca non ha interesse a spingere troppo e la juve non pressa molto



Il Barca rischia l'inculata cosmica se non chiude la partita dall'inizio, come il real in semifinale. Vantaggio, occasioni della madonna per stare sul 3-0, sufficienza massima e inculata servita


----------



## BB7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ecco lo stile Rube


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Pobbà valore 1 miliardo dopo la simulazione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Pogba si butta di brutto e Piccinini : c'era fallo su pogba


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Troppi tacchi e piroette. Brutta storia.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi malissimo oggi.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pogba si butta di brutto e Piccinini : c'era fallo su pogba



era fallo netto... lo spinge!


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi inguardabile....


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Quanti sprechi del Barca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Dai cavolo, fate sto 2-0


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Che razza di somaro sto Neymar


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il Barca rischia l'inculata cosmica se non chiude la partita dall'inizio, come il real in semifinale. Vantaggio, occasioni della madonna per stare sul 3-0, sufficienza massima e inculata servita


 questo è vero ma sotto un altro punto di vista è la scelta più saggia. Si è parlato tanto di sottovalutare la juventus...io credo che questa sia la dimostrazione che non è così.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Bonucci e Barzagli stanno facendo una partita magistrale.. 

Pirlo Pogba vidal lichecoso uno schifo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Pogba sta facendo na partita veramente orrenda


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Pobbà 300 milioni dopo questa mega scivolata


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Dani Alves nonstante l'età è una bestia. Lo voglio al Milan!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi in Italia con tutti i fallicci penso non finirebbe tutta la stagione intero..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Pogba non finisce la partita


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Quanto stanno sbagliando. La pagheranno.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Dio mio il barca, dio mio, ma fate sto benedetto gol


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Partitaccia da entrambe le parti due squaracce


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

neymar ti scoppiassero i crociati


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Buffon... altra occasionissa per il Barca.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Dani Alves ha una vagina in testa


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi sembra lo faccia apposta...sta passeggiando.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

*Juve Barcellona 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dani Alves ha una vagina in testa



davvero ahahaha fa il paio con il monte di venere di Ronaldo ai mondiali del 2002


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Il barca sta proprio cazzeggiando, non vedo proprio cattiveria. Avessero spinto un po' di più potevano già chiuderla. Se per sbaglio la juve pareggia poi vedi come gli viene il pepe al sedere a questi


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

si stanno fumando troppi gol, la pagheranno.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Pirlo e Vidal inguardabili


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Quanti sprechi il Barca che comunque merita il vantaggio. Juve cosi e cosi. Messi malissimo a parte l'ultima azione. Difese penosissime.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Mi pare che Messi nel finale sia migliorato. La chiude lui con una doppietta nel secondo tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2015)

una piacevolissima juventus

credo che non abbiano fatto più di due passaggi di fila

ma un rigore o un qualcosa per pareggiare lo trovano, è il loro anno


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2015)

Non la ribalteremo mai, MAI. Ennesima finale persa, ma stavolta me lo aspettavo.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi sta giocando come la finale del Mondiale. Quasi completamente assente, speriamo si svegli
Neymar fuori dall'area di rigore non combina niente


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Messi sta giocando come la finale del Mondiale. Quasi completamente assente, speriamo si svegli
> Neymar fuori dall'area di rigore non combina niente



Messi si sveglierà. Idem Neymar. Abbi fede amico mio


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2015)

Pirlo e Vidal i peggiori


----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

bene chiudere il primo tempo senza aver preso il gol


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2015)

La differenza la sta facendo il centrocampo. Il Barcellona non sbaglia un passaggio, mentre la Juve a stento ne fa due di fila.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La differenza la sta facendo il centrocampo. Il Barcellona non sbaglia un passaggio, mentre la Juve a stento ne fa due di fila.



Non sbagliano manco uno stop, una tecnica incredibile


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

su quell'ultima azione un Messi lucido tira in porta sul secondo palo invece di andare non si da dove, ma oggi Messi non è molto lucido....


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Rivedevo le coreografie di inizio partita... Una roba indegna per una finale


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Pirlo un ectoplasma


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Sì sono mangiati troppi gol sti farsa.


----------



## BB7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile che il risultato sia solo di 1 a 0.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La differenza la sta facendo il centrocampo. Il Barcellona non sbaglia un passaggio, mentre la Juve a stento ne fa due di fila.


Quella è la zona migliore della Juve, una delle migliori al mondo, oggi non lo sta dimostrando. Vidal un disastro come il suo cervello.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Togliamo la parte "cerimoniale" della partita e andiamo al concreto: la differenza tra le due squadre è abissale. Sono di parte ma mi sembra evidente. La juve non riesce a giocare ma neanche a frenarli. Se gli spagnoli la perdono si mangeranno le mani a vita. Oppure c'è da pensare che è tutto truccato


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Messi si sveglierà. Idem Neymar. Abbi fede amico mio



Speriamo. Fra 2 ore e 15 minuti è il mio compleanno, devo assolutamente sfasciarmi di rum+cola mentre i gobbi piangono


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> su quell'ultima azione un Messi lucido tira in porta sul secondo palo invece di andare non si da dove, ma oggi Messi non è molto lucido....



L'ho pensato pure io. Però nel secondo tempo per me la chiude lui con una doppietta. Si sta svegliando. Vedrai, nel secondo tempo entrerà carichissimo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2015)

A me pare che Messi lo stia facendo apposta a non impegnarsi, forse perchè gli avversari non stanno facendo paura.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Rivedevo le coreografie di inizio partita... Una roba indegna per una finale



quella della juve poi è palesemente non venuta


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Giocatevi l'entrata di Padoin.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Pirlo un ectoplasma


Per massimo mauro e qualche altro di sky sarebbe dovuto essere l uomo della serata. commenti super di parte ma senza senso


----------



## Petrecte (6 Giugno 2015)

Barcellona spocchioso .... Pirlo esodato , Pogba spaesato , Vidal rintronato , ma occhio che se la pareggiano poi può succedere di tutto .... spero di no ....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Non si possono sbagliare occasioni simili, mamma mia


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Tra poco pareggiano. E' scritto.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

Non si possono sbagliare queste occasioni.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

5 contro 3.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Altro miracolo di Buffon.


----------



## Dapone (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra poco pareggiano. E' scritto.



.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

certo che Buffon è tornato ai livelli del 2006...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che azione del vero Messi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

E un altro gol che se ne va... Ora almeno il barca però spinge sul serio


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Troppi errori. Troppi.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Un gol basta per chiuderla dai!


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Quanto è scarso bonucci? Sa fare solo falli ahaha. Scarsone di uno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Detto fatto, gol juve. Gli sta benissimo al barca


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Avevate dubbi? E' finita.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Bravo Barca, bravo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Troppi errori. Troppi.



1-1


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma come si fa ?


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Che pagliacciata


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

è finita. come previsto. Barca scandaloso...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

giusta punizione, si sono fumati l'impossibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

giusto così... sti caproni del cavolo si sono addormentati


----------



## Dapone (6 Giugno 2015)

ovvio


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che giocata Marchisio.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2015)

Troppa sufficienza degli spagnoli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Sembra che lo facciano di proposito a fare gli idioti gli avversari della juve, mamma mia


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Finita. Sto c. di Morata...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Quelli del barca poi son delle checche, ora quelli della juve saranno carichissimi e li sfondano


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

adesso sti buffoni inizieranno con le sceneggiate, un classico.


----------



## malos (6 Giugno 2015)

Guardo il lato positivo, se vincono i gobbi son contento per quei presuntuosi cronici che sono sempre gli spagnoli.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Adesso il Barça accuserà il colpo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Finita. Sono campioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2015)

Finita,pietà chi se li deve sopportare adesso gli juventini...


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

dani alves, pique e jordi alba uno più ritardato dell'altro, e quell'altro minorato di suarez che guarda solo la porta in 5 vs 3


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita. Sono campioni.



...aspettiamo.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi pensaci tu.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Acciuga campione d'Europa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Allegri è il migliore di tutti. E noi siamo stati dei pagliacci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> dani alves, pique e jordi alba uno più ritardato dell'altro, e quell'altro minorato di suarez che guarda solo la porta in 5 vs 3



Mi ricorda il gol fatto del 2-0 ciccato da ronaldo in maniera incredibile in semifinale. Sufficienza tremenda, mamma mia


----------



## Petrecte (6 Giugno 2015)

La partita è girata .... ben gli sta a sto spagnoli .....


----------



## Dapone (6 Giugno 2015)

scena già vista con il Real.

a barcellona avevano già stappato lo spumante.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Neymar se ce l'avessi avanti lo riempirei di palate


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Dai non è finita. Bisogna essere lucidi. Leggo 1-1 e una squadra è più forte della altra


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi è in condizioni pietose dai... sta boccheggiando e non ha combinato nulla


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma Messi che poi se la fa sotto di fare 1 vs 1 con Bonucci?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dai non è finita. Bisogna essere lucidi. Leggo 1-1 e una squadra è più forte della altra



Una squadra è più forte dell'altra, ma molto arrogante e supponente. Quando le cose si fanno dure poi questi sanno fare solo le checche isteriche che protestano a ogni contatto


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Juve che porta 5-6 giocatori nell'area di rigore del Barça... Acciuga sta prendendo a pallate Luigi Enrico


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

La vince la juve dai... ormai il Barça non ci sta + con la testa e le gambe.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dai non è finita. Bisogna essere lucidi. Leggo 1-1 e una squadra è più forte della altra



Ormai è andata, dai. E' più sicuro che vinca la Juve piuttosto che sorga il sole domani


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

messi fa scena muta come la finale dei mondiali. 

neymar in versione bimbonimkiesca e suarez il solito egoista.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile come la respinta di Ter Stegen 999 su 1000 andrebbe dall'altra parte, mentre stavolta è finita precisa sui piedi di Morata. Morata...a 20 anni da riserva anonima del real a fenomeno....sta vincendo una Champions quasi da solo....


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri è il migliore di tutti. E noi siamo stati dei pagliacci


Solo perché c'è scritto 1-1. Fino al.gol della juve ha solo potuto assistere alle giocate del barca


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Pobbà se segna in finale di CL vale quanto il PIL della Cina + quello degli USA


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Questi hanno un sedere spaventoso, manco il Chelsea del 2012 ce l'aveva cosi grande...


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi fenomeno di sta cippa... quando conta evapora sempre


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barça non ne ha più. Il secondo gol dei gobbi è questione di minuti.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barca è morto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Il barca ridicolossimo, mamma mia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Gooooooooooooool. Grandissimo messi


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Suarezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gobbi maledetti


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

eccolo leoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

DAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! s'è svegliato messi


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> DAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! s'è svegliato messi



mamma 1 ora che lo gufavo... era ora


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il pistolerooooooooooo. Messi, è partito tutto da lui. Fenomeno vero anche quando gioca male ti fa sempre la giocata.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

grande gigi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Ora speriamo che dopo la caghetta il barca sia meno supponente, se no siamo punto e capo


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

piccinini infilatelo dove sai il rigore!!! buffone


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Goooooooooooooooollll goooooooooooooooollll 9ooooooooooooooooolllllllll


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Quando si sveglia Leo! Ehehe!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Gol di messi


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> mamma 1 ora che lo gufavo... era ora



pure io ahahaha


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Neymar asino maledetto... la segnavo io pure io là


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Peccato. Poteva chiuderla.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

sti qua anche in europa riuscono a farsi annullare i gol buoni, ladri maledetti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Dai dai, ora il barca è incacchiato di brutto. Voglio la goleada


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Che asino Neymar però.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma per favore quale fallo c'è?!??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barca in competizioni UEFA e come la Juve in Serie A. Impossibile prendere un rigore sacrosanto contro questi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Peccato. Poteva chiuderla.



...il fallo di mano c'era.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma per favore quale fallo c'è?!??



Ha toccato con la mano. Si è visto nel replay.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi è un dio. Quando parte lui godo.. È il calcio...


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

in condizioni normali a centrocampo non sarebbe fallo, ma senza la mano non faceva gol... siamo alle solite. le regole sono fatte a cavolo


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il fallo di mano c'era.



si ma involontario. 

ter stegen


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Dai pulce


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

ma perchè non la danno a messi sti lesionati?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Dai cavolo, altro 5 contro 3


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha toccato con la mano. Si è visto nel replay.



Si ma non è volontario!! E goffo...ma non volontario


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Giugno 2015)

se era valido il gol di adriano contro di noi vale pure questo.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Alba che scivola in area. .


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2015)

ma quante volte arrivano a 5 contro 3 e poi perdono palla


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma involontario.
> 
> ter stegen



è vero Nowi... però la palla ha preso una traiettoria che senza la mano non prendeva... è veramente una situazione al limite.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Neymar ma che fai? ma levati per dio


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Entra Nonno Xavi


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma perchè non la danno a messi sti lesionati?



Quello che mi son chiesto pure io...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si ma non è volontario!! E goffo...ma non volontario



...goffo o meno senza non avrebbe segnato.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

sento che il barca un gol lo prende, devono fare il terzo


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (6 Giugno 2015)

ma non passa più il tempo?????


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma involontario.
> 
> ter stegen



...involontario ma decisivo.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...goffo o meno senza non avrebbe segnato.



Non credo proprio! Anzi... 
Comunque...speriamo bene!


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

ma cosa brazzo fa rakitic?


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma sto ter Stegen dove lo hanno raccolto? Questi un portiere normale mai, è?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma Evrà da quand'è che s'è svegliato così? secondo me sta facendo una gran partita


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Cambio giusto. Vidal da 4.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma dai.............


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Questi cadono sul pallone da soli. Cose mai viste.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Pure Messi scivola ma daiiii.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

continuano a cadere come pere cotte appena entrano in area.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Pique asino raro


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma quante palle gol sprecano.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

Continuano a sprecare l'inverosimile....incredibile...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

altro gol fumato, alè.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Pazzesco. Hanno sbagliato almeno 6 gol davanti la porta.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

pique che capra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma quanti gol potevano fare questi qua????


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Come rosicano per il rigore quelli di mediaset, mamma mia


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

prevedo un fottio di minuti di recupero


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Solo falli ha fatto bonucci. Non arrivate a dirmi che è forte per favore. Si è visto solo per quello. Per i falli. Allucinante.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Boh, vabbè. Mi arrendo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma dio santo, si può??? Era da solo a 3 metri dalla porta


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Nooooooo entra il vecchio! [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Questi si sono accordati per il 2-1... dai ma quanto stanno sbagliando?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

Sembra un complotto del destino...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

Quanto mi fa schifo questo Barca. Mes que un club...un slogan ridicolo per il comportamento che mettono in campo. Ormai sono anni e anni


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

ma quanto dormono queste capre


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

difesa del barca agghiacciante


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fa schifo questo Barca. Mes que un club...un slogan ridicolo per il comportamento che mettono in campo. Ormai sono anni e anni



...deve ritornare il Milan per sistemare le cose...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Manca poco dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

A rakitic poveraccio gli tocca correre per tutti... è l'unico che pressa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma dove l'hanno preso sto portiere?


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

il barca un gol lo prende, lo prende


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

subiscono troppo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...deve ritornare il Milan per sistemare le cose...



Se non arriva puntuale il solito errore arbitrale pro Barca, come il gol regolarissimo di Sheva al Camp Nou...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio ol migliore della Juve oggi.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Cinque di recupero. Ti pareva...


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

gestione della partita non da barca, davvero inconcepibile


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (6 Giugno 2015)

non ce la faccio più..........


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

i lanci lunghi coi nani davanti, ma sono scemi???????????????


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

Mai visto il Barca che, in vantaggio nei minuti finali, non riesce a congelare un pallone....


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

manca solo sto bidonazzo. 

pensavo che il recupero fosse maggiore, vabbè.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Neymar penoso


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

Tenete questa ***** di palla


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma il nato vecchio?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

cosa hanno rischiato con llorente, si era già girato.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Avevo dei dubbi, ma dopo sta partita me li son tolti. Pogba vale la metà di Verratti. L'italiano fa le differenze in queste partite importanti. Pogba dorme.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ci voleva Padoin.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (6 Giugno 2015)

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Che vergogna dani alves, lo espellerei per sta sceneggiata


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Gooooooool.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahahhahahaha siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Godooooooo, finalmente!!! Buffon non vincerai mai la champion ahahah


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Gooooool


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Tutti a casa ......


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2015)

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

oh là. 

godo per la juve ma sti buffoni del farça non li reggo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Una partita tenuta aperta fino alla fine senza motivo. Vince la più forte con ZERO dubbi


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

*Vincere non è importante è l'unica cosa che conta! Cit.* Ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2015)

Quante finali hanno persi i gobbi in totale? Non ricordo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Finita. Il Barca ha meritato anche se poteva vincere anche per 5 a 1. Complimenti alla Juve per la stagione e inaspettatamente la finale di Champions. E quante finali hanno perso? Godo. Solo noi con una squadra seria, con la nostra esperienza, possiamo fermare il dominio spagnolo.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

Xavi lascia alzando la coppa


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Piagni Pirlo piagniiiiii  Goduria immensa


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Inutile o il Milan vince la Champions o nessun'altra italiana


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

Mes que un actors club.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2015)

Piccinini recrimina un rigore nn dato alla giuve, ma se dovevano giocare in 10 sin dal primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Quanto odio questi del farca però..


----------



## malos (6 Giugno 2015)

Godo però non ne posso più di questo dominio spagnolo.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Piagni Pirlo piagniiiiii  Goduria immensa



Ti aspetta rum e coca a volontà


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

VIDEO GOL -) http://www.milanworld.net/juventus-...europa-2015-video-gol-vt28834.html#post713592


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

Scongiurato uno dei più grandi scandali sportivi della storia, Deo gratias


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2015)

Godo immensamente


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inutile o il Milan vince la Champions o nessun'altra italiana


Che orgoglio per noi!


----------



## walter 22 (6 Giugno 2015)

Vince la squadra più forte ma complimenti alla juve.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2015)

godo godo godo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2015)

A sto punto poteva andarci il Real in finale.

Messi 4 Champions, 5 pallone d'oro, 5 capocannoniere champions league e torna giocatore più forte al mondo.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2015)

Basta con sto dominio spagnolo.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ti aspetta rum e coca a volontà



  il Barça mi ha fatto il più bel regalo del mondo


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Anche se hanno perso devo fare veramente i complimenti ad Allegri. Mi girano anche un pò le balls, perchè con noi sta grinta non la tirava fuori


----------



## Fabregas (6 Giugno 2015)

Sarò stato l'unico milanista che tifava Juve sta sera, ma del Barca non ne posso proprio più. Questi non solo hanno il miglior giocatore al mondo ma spendono ogni anno 100mln e passa di calciomercato. Facile vincere così...


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2015)

Se arriviamo a 10 finali perse forse la mettiamo un'altra stella. Sconfitta in finale fa male, ma me l'aspettavo. Loro troppo troppi superiori.


----------



## Morghot (6 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia al primo piano di Pirlo in lacrime ho visto il paradiso


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

E Pirlo piange, e dire che per il signorino la vittoria del 2007 fu un semplice contentino


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Piangi Pirlo. Lurido verme. Piccinini dice che è un immagine che tocca il cuore. A me tocca il sedere, mi vien voglia d'andare al cesso. Pirlo di m.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Giggggi alzalo 'sto pallone d'oroo alzaloooo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Complimenti comunque alla Juve che con un po di fortuna sono arrivati qua. Ma le finali le perdono sempre. Difesa più forte del mondo? Certo in serie A ma non al mondo. Dispiace un po per Gigi che non vincerà mai una Champions.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

dico una cosa, il Real deve mangiarsi le mani....


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Stasera (si spera) che sia finito il ciclo della Juventus


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A sto punto poteva andarci il Real in finale.
> 
> Messi 4 Champions, 5 pallone d'oro, 5 capocannoniere champions league e torna giocatore più forte al mondo.



Ma scusa, uno che nonostante giochi in ciabatte una finale di Champions fa cose che fanno sembrare ridicoli gli avversari se non è il giocatore più forte del mondo cos'é?


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Piagni Pirlo piagniiiiii  Goduria immensa



Quotoneeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2015)

ringrazio il Barcellona per questo regalo meraviglioso, ho visto i gobbi perdere 4 finali di cui una contro di noi, godo godo godo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scongiurato uno dei più grandi scandali sportivi della storia, Deo gratias



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2015)

Vederli arrivare in finale e perdere e ' una sensazione unica vamos barcaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2015)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scongiurato uno dei più grandi scandali sportivi della storia, Deo gratias



ho temuto un altro 2010, grazie al cielo non è successo. 

godo alla grande.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il pallone d'oro. Chi lo vincerà? Qua è bella tosta.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ma adesso i gobbi sulle maglie scriveranno: "33 sul campo, 6 finali perse sul campo" ???


----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Giugno 2015)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2015)

Mi dispiace tanto per Buffon. Con la Champions avrebbe vinto quel Pallone d'Oro che doveva vincerlo nel 2006.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2015)

Ahahaha, piangono, piangono, che goduria.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma adesso i gobbi sulle maglie scriveranno: "33 sul campo, 6 finali perse sul campo" ???


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il pallone d'oro. Chi lo vincerà? Qua è bella tosta.



il pallone d'oro più scontato della storia


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Giugno 2015)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ma se ci stava Nedved......

  

Pirlo sta piangendo come un bambino. Dai, André, ti puoi pur sempre consolare con la Champion del 2007. In fin dei conti l'hai detto tu stesso che l'hai già fatto una volta, puoi farlo di nuovo.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2015)

vederli eliminati ai turni eliminatori dal galatasaray non è abbastanza, vederli perdere la quarta finale consecutiva è meraviglioso


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ma se ci stava Nedved......
> 
> 
> 
> Pirlo sta piangendo come un bambino. Dai, André, ti puoi pur sempre consolare con la Champion del 2007. In fin dei conti l'hai detto tu stesso che l'hai già fatto una volta, puoi farlo di nuovo.



eh ma se ci stava chiellini....muahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Godo


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2015)

Bene cosi.


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

buffon indirettamente ha fatto intendere che rosica ancora per la finale di manchester


----------



## Devil (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barca ha rubato.............................e questo rende la vittoria ancora più bella XD


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2015)

Messi ha giocato con furbizia ed esperienza, ha accelerato solo nei momenti decisivi e gli è andata bene. Per il resto, ha vinto la squadra più forte, anche se il Barcellona ha una difesa molto ballerina, tutto il contrario dell'attacco.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ringrazio il Barcellona per questo regalo meraviglioso, ho visto i gobbi perdere 4 finali di cui una contro di noi, godo godo godo



il 2003 rimane inarrivabile, penso che una goduria simile non la proveremo mai più in tutta la nostra vita da tifosi.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Per gli sfinteristi il pallone d'oro quest'anno lo deve vincere Snejder o Milito ahahaha


----------



## Morghot (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

Xavi, Messi, Iniesta e Pique 4 champions come Seedorf


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Il Barca ha rubato.............................e questo rende la vittoria ancora più bella XD



Ma che stai dicendo? Vidal sarebbe dovuto essere espulso dopo 15 minuti di gioco. Altro che ladrata. Non scherziamo per favore.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo di incominciare a mettere soldi e comprare..no perche sono STANCO di ridurmi in questo stato... godere per la Juve che ha perso una finale di Champions.

Sono gli altri che devono rosicare per noi non noi godere per sconfitte dei gobbi


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il 2003 rimane inarrivabile, penso che una goduria simile non la proveremo mai più in tutta la nostra vita da tifosi.



gioia assolutamente inarrivabile.....


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

Campeones....campeones....ole...ole..ole'......


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Vidal sarebbe dovuto essere espulso dopo 15 minuti di gioco. Altro che ladrata. Non scherziamo per favore.



secondo me se il primo tempo finiva 3 a 0 per il Barcelona con i gobbi in 10 visto i fallacci di Vidal non c'era nulla da dire, la Juve ha giocato 15 minuti dopo il pari fortunoso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


>



Ahahahaha ogni lacrima una gioia.


----------



## freiwald (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo di incominciare a mettere soldi e comprare..no perche sono STANCO di ridurmi in questo stato... godere per la Juve che ha perso una finale di Champions.
> 
> Sono gli altri che devono rosicare per noi non noi godere per sconfitte dei gobbi



Esatto


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Pirlo piangi piangi. Goditi i tuoi scudetti.... L'Europa è roba per il Milan e basta. Mercenario.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


>









ahahahahaha, ancora non ha capito che le CL si vincono solo al Milan? 

Certo che la cessione della società più la sconfitta dei gobbi... godimento perfetto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2015)

C'è da dire che le lacrime di Pirlo sono meglio di un orgasmo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

bosskilla7 ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che le lacrime di pirlo sono meglio di un orgasmo



  

Pero e la verita...


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


>



Grazie, ho trovato il mio nuovo avatar


----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Giugno 2015)

Beeeeeeee the losers


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2015)

Fossi juventino sarei decisamente arrabbiato per quel rigore su Pogba.

Comunque ennesima dimostrazione che se non si spende non si vince la Champions.
Si può arrivare a risultati ottimi come semifinale o finale, ma chi vince è quasi sempre chi ha investito molto.
La Juventus solo dall'anno prossimo avrebbe in teoria le capacità per fare una squadra in grado di vincere veramente la Champions.


----------



## Morghot (6 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Grazie, ho trovato il mio nuovo avatar


Prendete e godetene tutti


----------



## Schism75 (6 Giugno 2015)

Su Sky ridicoli veramente i commenti. Ma da tutti ex giocatori juventini cosa ci si poteva aspettare. Barcellona nettamente superiore pur senza strafare. Buffon ha salvato è tenuto la Juventus in squadra in più occasioni. Se il primo tempo fosse finito 3-0 e con la Juventus in 10 non c'era nulla di scandaloso. Il secondo tempo idem, il Barcellona ha sbagliato altri 4-5 goal incredibili più almeno un'altra espulsione. La Juventus ha trovato un goal in modo estemporaneo e poi ha pressato un pó il Barcellona senza creare però veri pericoli. Più . Una partita che poteva finire 5-6 a 0. Almeno. Godo per Allegri. L'ha preparata nello stesso modo con cui le preparava quando stava al Milan. Subire, subire, subire. E l'anno prossimo vedremo la sua mano veramente. Io penso che ci sarà da divertirci.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (6 Giugno 2015)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gobbi a casaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

Adesso pronti poc corn e telecomando, zapping a volontà per assistere a tutti i vari rosicamenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma adesso i gobbi sulle maglie scriveranno: "33 sul campo, 6 finali perse sul campo" ???


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Giugno 2015)

siamo andati a berlinooooo

e torniamo mestamente a torinoooooo

po popo popopoooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

non sento in giro i caroselli, come mai ?  

godoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

ho una vaga idea di quale sarà la prima pagina di tuttosport domani


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

#rigoreperpogba


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## MissRossonera (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha, ancora non ha capito che le CL si vincono solo al Milan?
> 
> Certo che la cessione della società più la sconfitta dei gobbi... godimento perfetto!!!!!!!!!



Sì,è da ieri che mi si è risollevato un po' il morale. Poi al pianto di Pirlo mi sono fatta grasse risate,lo ammetto


----------



## Ciachi (6 Giugno 2015)

...."ce ne TORNIAMO a Torino".....


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non sento in giro i caroselli, come mai ?
> 
> godoooooooooooooooo



da me qualcuno li sta facendo


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

Tacchinardi alla Inzaghi, "la Juve non ha perso". Eh no caro Alessio, avete perso. A testa alta quanto volete ma avete perso


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Ve l'ho sempre detto: state tranquilli che NON vincono. Con l'Inter di Mourinho non c'entrano nulla. Allegri è bravissimo ma non è allenatore da Coppa dei Campioni. 

Ho temuto un pò solo dopo il gol dell'1-1 in finale. 

Solo Ancelotti poteva fargli la grazia.

Comunque, onore a loro. C'hanno provato. Con tanta fortuna, ma c'hanno provato davvero.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2015)

Speravo in una vittoria della Juventus, doveva approfittare del calo del Barcellona nella prima metà della ripresa.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tacchinardi alla Inzaghi, "la Juve non ha perso". Eh no caro Alessio, avete perso. A testa alta quanto volete ma avete perso



Eh però danno sempre tutto 

inoltre re ha ripetuto già cinque volte che c'era rigoreperpogba


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

anche a lui dispiace


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2015)

Il mio avatar riassume tutta la mia goduria attuale


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh però danno sempre tutto
> 
> inoltre re ha ripetuto già cinque volte che c'era rigoreperpogba



Ecco che cominciano con le moviole


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche a lui dispiace



secondo me starà godendo come non mai


----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

godo immensamente


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

Ora parleranno di questo rigore per i prossimi 300 anni


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Barcellona, il gatto nero e il triplete. STORIA E VIDEO -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-barcel...-di-un-triplete-video-vt28837.html#post713734


----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



questa foto mi riempie il cuore di gioia


----------



## Marilson (6 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ora parleranno di questo rigore per i prossimi 300 anni



c'era un rigore netto su Suarez nel primo tempo, hanno poco da parlare


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

Tacchinardi sta rosicando in modo allucinante..


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

La delusione degli Juventini mi pare esagerata, ma ci credevano veramente?

Parlando in modo oggettivo, credo che devono sentirsi sollevati per aver fatto una figura discreta ed aver evitato l'imbarcata.
Se il Milan avesse giocato in quel modo, solo nel primo tempo ne avrebbe prese tre. Si accontentino e stiano zitti.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> c'era un rigore netto su Suarez nel primo tempo, hanno poco da parlare



e vidal che aveva fatto tipo 4 o 5 falli (non ricordo) da giallo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Dopo Pirlo, il godimento maggiore riguarda lui. Ed il fatto che sia stato il migliore dei suoi rende la gioia più dolce.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ora parleranno di questo rigore per i prossimi 300 anni



che lo facciano, noi godremo lo stesso. 
stanno ancora a frignare per il 2003 "eh ma se c'era Nedved..." 

godo anche per lui, visto che c'era, e pure per lo sciacqua bocche bonucci, quanto la odio quella sua esultanza.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

Ad un gobbo che mi contestava: "voi vivete solo di ricordi"

Bè noi ricordiamo finali vinte... voi cosa dovete ricordare??


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madonna si. Non l'ho mai sopportato. Ricordo ancora quando parava i rigori di Manchester esaltava come un pazzo, dida invece stava zitto. Poi sappiamo tutti come fini'. Ha fatto la stessa cosa stasera sul gol di Morata. Ahahah che jellato


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto col sangue


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (6 Giugno 2015)

alzala gigi, alzala......


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Godo tantissimo per Pirlo, quell'uomo di m non si meritava di alzarla con quei colori. 
Mi spiace solo che adesso diranno che Messi ha fatto schifo e troveranno una scusa per dare il pallone d'oro a Cristina


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per Pirlo, quell'uomo di m non si meritava di alzarla con quei colori.
> Mi spiace solo che adesso diranno che Messi ha fatto schifo e troveranno una scusa per dare il pallone d'oro a Cristina



secondo me ha giocato un gran secondo tempo, e ho appena letto le statistiche, oh sempre 10 dribbling riusciti, in una finale di champions


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per Pirlo, quell'uomo di m non si meritava di alzarla con quei colori.
> Mi spiace solo che adesso diranno che Messi ha fatto schifo e troveranno una scusa per dare il pallone d'oro a Cristina




Con Irina si è lasciato e non c'è più Blatter 

scherzi a parte, mai come quest'anno il pallone d'oro è scontato, specie se Messi vincerà la Coppa America, la super coppa europea e il mondiale per club, insomma ha molti altri trofei da disputare da protagonista.


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> alzala gigi, alzala......


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Che dicevi fino alle 20:44, da 5 mesi a questa parte??



Si scherza eh....


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

entusiasmo contagioso del bimbo


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> entusiasmo contagioso del bimbo



E' identico a lui,solo ancora più nano.  Auguro al secondo di somigliare alla madre,almeno sarebbe carino.
Comunque in vita mia mai avrei pensato di esultare per una vittoria del Barcellona,squadra che mi sta profondamente antipatica,ma tant'è. La Juve fa miracoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Ero abbastanza sicuro che avrebbe vinto il Barcellona, non ci ho mai creduto seriamente che la Juventus potesse vincere il titolo. Sono andati già oltre le proprie possibilità arrivando in finale ma gli manca qualcosa per vincere il trofeo. 

#secerachiellini


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

Un peso in meno. 

Bene così, godo, schifosi


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





mandraghe ha scritto:


>





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], godo per questo scommettitore, ma l'ideale sarebbe stata perderla ai rigori per lui.

Grazie per il mondiale ma resti rubentino.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2015)

'sta Juve comunque è fortissima. La partita più difficile per il Barça quest'anno. 
La Juve l'ha preparata bene ed erano carichi, ma i singoli hanno fatto la differenza più che mai, in positivo e in negativo.
Bella finale.
Incredibile comunque pensare che la Juve è assolutamente ai livelli delle prime 4 in Europa... e se prendono qualche campione rischiano di rimanere lì dove una volta eravamo noi.

E dite quello che volete, ma sono strasicuro che il Milan vuole Ibra perché ha intuito che la Juve s'è fatta sotto visto l'addio di Tevez.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2015)

obiettivamente la Juve ha meritato la finale... se vogliamo essere sportivi l'ha onorata fino alla fine, di fronte a una squadra mostruosa... godo come un maiale da milanista, ma rendiamo omaggio (meritato) a chi è riuscito ad arrivare fino alla finale...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2015)

me lo concedete un *****? quanto mi prendo di ban? se è solo una settimana ne vale la pena


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 'sta Juve comunque è fortissima. La partita più difficile per il Barça quest'anno.
> La Juve l'ha preparata bene ed erano carichi, ma i singoli hanno fatto la differenza più che mai, in positivo e in negativo.
> Bella finale.
> Incredibile comunque pensare che la Juve è assolutamente ai livelli delle prime 4 in Europa... e se prendono qualche campione rischiano di rimanere lì dove una volta eravamo noi.
> ...



la Juve obiettivamente ha meritato la finale, è la più forte in italia, e una delle più organizzate in europa... però se noi torniamo ai nostri livelli, all'europa che ci compete agnelli ci può baciare il didietro... però per stasera rendiamo onore ai vinti, ok essere rivali, ma li ci sono arrivati e se la sono meritata, poi son stati sconfitti dai più forti
e probabilmente se vincevano neanche avrei scritto


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2015)

e cmq le lacrime di Pirlo mi hanno ricordato istanbul, non dimentichiamoci cos'è stato lui per noi, ok, è passato ai rivali, ma lui ha cambiato il nostro gioco, e grazie a lui abbiamo vinto, grazie andrea


----------



## vota DC (7 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per Pirlo, quell'uomo di m non si meritava di alzarla con quei colori.
> Mi spiace solo che adesso diranno che Messi ha fatto schifo e troveranno una scusa per dare il pallone d'oro a Cristina



Io invece sono contento, Messi era un ottimo alibi. Pirlo e Allegri responsabili nonostante l'avversario non fosse al top con l'aggravante che Allegri il Barca lo ha battuto con il Milan dei ragazzini e Pirlo una volta lasciata la Juventus potrebbe finire per correre il triplo di Pogba. Cristiano Ronaldo non è che abbia fatto molto meglio in CL e Messi può ancora rifarsi.


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], godo per questo scommettitore, ma l'ideale sarebbe stata perderla ai rigori per lui.
> 
> Grazie per il mondiale ma resti rubentino.



Adesso vanno aL mare con l ombrellone con la dedica di inzaghi :se il barca non avesse vinto la champions, l avreste vinta voi


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Giugno 2015)

Eh allegri grande allenatore, genio tattico  a casa max ! e si torna a schierare emanuelson dietro le punte, muovila muovila ! 

P.s. Ma se Pogba vale 100 mln, come mai ieri sera non si è visto ? Il fenomeno Tevez solo contro Monaco e Borussia ?


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 'sta Juve comunque è fortissima. La partita più difficile per il Barça quest'anno.
> La Juve l'ha preparata bene ed erano carichi, ma i singoli hanno fatto la differenza più che mai, in positivo e in negativo.
> Bella finale.
> Incredibile comunque pensare che la Juve è assolutamente ai livelli delle prime 4 in Europa... e se prendono qualche campione rischiano di rimanere lì dove una volta eravamo noi.
> ...



Partita più difficile dove ? Se finiva 8-1 non si poteva dire nulla. Il Malaga quest'anno ha messo il Barca molto più in difficoltà della Juve.


----------



## Torros (7 Giugno 2015)

Quando Messi calerà definitivamente l Barca tornerà una squadra battibilissima.
Oggi era coinvolto in tutti i gol segnati, più dribbling riusciti(10) il secondo è Bousquets con 2, più occasioni create e più falli subiti.
E' lui che ti costringe a giocare in 11 davanti alla difesa, è lui che ti costringe a piazzarli 3 o più uomini in marcatura per poi essere costretti a lasciare falle da altre parti.
Ieri anche in una serata non eccezionale per i suoi standard è stato incontenibile spesso.

Rendiamoci conto che questo è riuscito a far segnare Pedro in tutte le finali per club e qualcuno mi viene parlare di fenomeno Neymar.
Tutti bravi al Barca, ma sono giocatori di complemento, molto organizzati, ma quello che fa scoperchiare le carte in tavola è La Pulce. Anche Iniesta secondo me ottimo giocatore, buona prestazione ieri, ma non è quello che asta l'asticella. Quando Messi non è stato al top della condizione, Iniesta raramente ha trascinato la squadra.
Casualmente quando Messi è al top la squadra fa sfracelli, solo io ricordo però l'anno scorso che sia Iniesta che Neymar facevano ridere perché Messi non era al 100%? che poi anche quest'anno Iniesta è stato molto discontinuo, moltissimo, ma ormai lo è da 3 anni come in pensione è lo stesso Xavi da 3 anni almeno.
Il Barca non avrebbe mai iniziato un ciclo cosi vincente, senza Messi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Penso che l'unico che abbia meno ragioni di piangere sia proprio Pirlo, che due champions ne ha vinte. Al contrario di Buffon.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per Pirlo, quell'uomo di m non si meritava di alzarla con quei colori.
> Mi spiace solo che adesso diranno che Messi ha fatto schifo e troveranno una scusa per dare il pallone d'oro a Cristina


Messi è stato decisivissimo ieri. Non ha fatto la sua miglior finale ( in quella del 2011 fu mostruoso), ma il gol del 2-1 è stato al 90% suo.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

No ma godo poco per Pirlo, proprio poco....


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No ma godo poco per Pirlo, proprio poco....





Non ero a conoscenza di queste parole.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ero a conoscenza di queste parole.



Quanto ho goduto nel vederlo soffrire


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che dicevi fino alle 20:44, da 5 mesi a questa parte??
> 
> 
> 
> Si scherza eh....


hahahah hai voglia di scherzare!! Comunque fino all'ultimo la paura c'è stata...sembrava davvero il loro anno, a maggior ragione dopo i gol sbagliati dal Barca e dopo quella respinta finita casualmente sui piedi di Morata.
Mai stato più contento di avere torto!!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Gobbi a livelli di rosik assurdi, si teme una deforestazione mondiale


----------



## rossovero (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> e vidal che aveva fatto tipo 4 o 5 falli (non ricordo) da giallo



E ammonito subito, per fortuna, cosa che lo ha frenato per tutta la partita. In Italia, forse, veniva ammonito a 10 dalla fine. Ma sono dettagli che non incidono su una partita, noooooo....


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> hahahah hai voglia di scherzare!! Comunque fino all'ultimo la paura c'è stata...sembrava davvero il loro anno, a maggior ragione dopo i gol sbagliati dal Barca e dopo quella respinta finita casualmente sui piedi di Morata.
> Mai stato più contento di avere torto!!


Sono anche andato alla cassa con l'1-3


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono anche andato alla cassa con l'1-3



Io alla fine, nonostante fossi stato tentato fino all'ultimo di giocarmi la casa, non me la sono sentita di puntare sui gobbi, e, almeno lì, per fortuna, ho avuto ragione.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

comunque pensavo a una cosa, il gol annullato a Neymar, se annulli quel gol devi dare rigore nel primo tempo su mani di Bonucci.


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2015)

godo ancora.


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


>






mandraghe ha scritto:


> No ma godo poco per Pirlo, proprio poco....



Godo per Pirlo, godo tantissimo. Il karma. Dopo aver strasputato nel piatto in cui ha stramangiato, il karma. 




Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Madonna si. Non l'ho mai sopportato. Ricordo ancora quando parava i rigori di Manchester esaltava come un pazzo, dida invece stava zitto. Poi sappiamo tutti come fini'. Ha fatto la stessa cosa stasera sul gol di Morata. Ahahah che jellato



Uno dei miei momenti più belli da ragazzino. Vedere questo che esultava ad ogni rigore parato e nel frattempo Dida tacere, e pensare tra me e me che ride bene chi ride ultimo. Bellissimo


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2015)

Beh ragazzi, meno male. Non avrei potuto accettare un triplete gobbo, in una stagione disastrosa come la nostra poi ancora peggio.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

ma esiste un uomo più fortunato di Pique al mondo?


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Messi, storia di un campione. Video streaming gratis QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/messi-sto...ideo-streaming-gratis-vt28854.html#post714373


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2015)

qualcuno mi toglie una curiosità? ma a termini di regolamento il gol di neymar era da annullare???


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque pensavo a una cosa, il gol annullato a Neymar, se annulli quel gol devi dare rigore nel primo tempo su mani di Bonucci.



Come mi hanno fatto notare senza il colpo di mano forse la palla sarebbe uscita, quindi giusto annullarlo e non dare il giallo.. Su Bonucci non era rigore braccio lungo il corpo...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2015)

ma avendo toccato prima la testa sicuri che era da annullare? considerando anche che non era volontario.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Come mi hanno fatto notare senza il colpo di mano forse la palla sarebbe uscita, quindi giusto annullarlo e non dare il giallo.. Su Bonucci non era rigore braccio lungo il corpo...



ma la discriminante non dovrebbe essere la volontarietà?


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma avendo toccato prima la testa sicuri che era da annullare? considerando anche che non era volontario.



Mah ti ripeto quanto postato prima, senza la mano la palla usciva, quindi c'è stato un vantaggio e la decisione sembra giusta..
Poi non so cosa ha detto sua maestà Graziano Cesari


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma la discriminante non dovrebbe essere la volontarietà?



No c'è stato un vantaggio.. La volontarietà dovrebbe essere solo x il cartellino giallo..


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque pensavo a una cosa, il gol annullato a Neymar, se annulli quel gol devi dare rigore nel primo tempo su mani di Bonucci.




il gol di Neymar era regolare come il gol di Adriano al derby del 2009


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (7 Giugno 2015)

Una partita che ha rispettato i pronostici, la Juventus ha affrontato una squadra più forte, cosa che non era successa con Dortmund e Monaco, e che contemporaneamente ha giocato al meglio, cosa che non era successa con il Real Madrid. Visto l'andazzo, rivedevo questa edizione della Champions come i mondiali del 2006, ora la vedo come gli Europei 2012. Ad ogni modo, la fortuna aiuta gli audaci e nel secondo tempo il goal di Morata aveva fatto tremare il Barcellona. Un applauso ad Allegri che tra lo scetticismo generale ha raggiunto un'impensabile finale. Anche se ha dovuto lavare i piatti, si è accomodato al ristorante da 100€ e ha mangiato con 10€, rendendosi più credibile di chi va in giro con gatti morti in testa.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Giugno 2015)

La maggior parte dei commenti presenti su un noto forum della Juve recita il seguente motivetto: "Abbiamo dimostrato d'essere al livello del Barcellona, non c'era tanta differenza, abbiamo perso una grande occasione, questo barca è poca roba e bla bla bla" il delirio. Ma che hanno in testa? Questi son sicuri di tornare in finale pure l'anno prossimo. Il barca gli ha insegnato calcio in una delle loro peggior serate, perché è di questo che si parla. La finale è stata la peggior partita disputata in champions dal Barcellona in questa stagione. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Questi hanno battuto in ordine: Manchester City (campione d'Inghilterra) PSG (Campione di Francia) Bayern Monaco (Campione di Germania) e Juventus (Campione d'Italia) hanno avuto un cammino difficile, ma nonostante questo hanno surclassato ogni avversario. Poche volte in Champions si è vista una squadra che ha affrontato avversari così difficili nel proprio cammino. Non si può dire nulla al Barcellona. La Juve può lustrare i piedi al Barca. Devono ringraziare Buffon per non aver perso 5 a 1. Questo è stato il verdetto. Un barca spompo ha fatto 3 pere alla Juve mangiandosi diversi gol. 
Il gap è tanto, altroché.


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dei commenti presenti su un noto forum della Juve recita il seguente motivetto: "Abbiamo dimostrato d'essere al livello del Barcellona, non c'era tanta differenza, abbiamo perso una grande occasione, questo barca è poca roba e bla bla bla" il delirio. Ma che hanno in testa? Questi son sicuri di tornare in finale pure l'anno prossimo. Il barca gli ha insegnato calcio in una delle loro peggior serate, perché è di questo che si parla. La finale è stata la peggior partita disputata in champions dal Barcellona in questa stagione. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Questi hanno battuto in ordine: Manchester City (campione d'Inghilterra) PSG (Campione di Francia) Bayern Monaco (Campione di Germania) e Juventus (Campione d'Italia) hanno avuto un cammino difficile, ma nonostante questo hanno surclassato ogni avversario. Poche volte in Champions si è vista una squadra che ha affrontato avversari così difficili nel proprio cammino. Non si può dire nulla al Barcellona. La Juve può lustrare i piedi al Barca. Devono ringraziare Buffon per non aver perso 5 a 1. Questo è stato il verdetto. Un barca spompo ha fatto 3 pere alla Juve mangiandosi diversi gol.
> Il gap è tanto, altroché.



Quoto tutto. Anche io ho sentito tanti parlare di partita equilibrata, quando in realtà fosse finita 5 a 1 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da ridire


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Una partita che ha rispettato i pronostici, la Juventus ha affrontato una squadra più forte, cosa che non era successa con Dortmund e Monaco, e che contemporaneamente ha giocato al meglio, cosa che non era successa con il Real Madrid. Visto l'andazzo, rivedevo questa edizione della Champions come i mondiali del 2006, ora la vedo come gli Europei 2012. Ad ogni modo, la fortuna aiuta gli audaci e nel secondo tempo il goal di Morata aveva fatto tremare il Barcellona. Un applauso ad Allegri che tra lo scetticismo generale ha raggiunto un'impensabile finale. Anche se ha dovuto lavare i piatti, si è accomodato al ristorante da 100€ e ha mangiato con 10€, rendendosi più credibile di chi va in giro con gatti morti in testa.



Ottima analisi in tutto


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dei commenti presenti su un noto forum della Juve recita il seguente motivetto: "Abbiamo dimostrato d'essere al livello del Barcellona, non c'era tanta differenza, abbiamo perso una grande occasione, questo barca è poca roba e bla bla bla" il delirio. Ma che hanno in testa? Questi son sicuri di tornare in finale pure l'anno prossimo. Il barca gli ha insegnato calcio in una delle loro peggior serate, perché è di questo che si parla. La finale è stata la peggior partita disputata in champions dal Barcellona in questa stagione. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Questi hanno battuto in ordine: Manchester City (campione d'Inghilterra) PSG (Campione di Francia) Bayern Monaco (Campione di Germania) e Juventus (Campione d'Italia) hanno avuto un cammino difficile, ma nonostante questo hanno surclassato ogni avversario. Poche volte in Champions si è vista una squadra che ha affrontato avversari così difficili nel proprio cammino. Non si può dire nulla al Barcellona. La Juve può lustrare i piedi al Barca. Devono ringraziare Buffon per non aver perso 5 a 1. Questo è stato il verdetto. Un barca spompo ha fatto 3 pere alla Juve mangiandosi diversi gol.
> Il gap è tanto, altroché.



Quando sento parlare di Juventus a testa alta mi viene da ridere. Sono stati piallati dal punto di vista del gioco, piallati


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2015)

Complimenti al Barcelona che vinto la sua 5ta champions 4a in dieci anni una cosa semplicemente straordinaria.. noi che abbiamo sete dobbiamo svegliarsi


----------



## Serginho (8 Giugno 2015)

Primo tempo a senso unico, secondo tempo piu' equilibrato ma solo per il contraccolpo psicologico del gol della Juve. Un gol tra l'altro fortunoso, capitato dopo un errore del portiere. Il resto della partita e' stato un monologo blaugrana tra possesso ed occasioni nitide. Testa alta un par di balle, li hanno bastonati altro che


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2015)

#secerapadoin


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dei commenti presenti su un noto forum della Juve recita il seguente motivetto: "Abbiamo dimostrato d'essere al livello del Barcellona, non c'era tanta differenza, abbiamo perso una grande occasione, questo barca è poca roba e bla bla bla" il delirio. Ma che hanno in testa? Questi son sicuri di tornare in finale pure l'anno prossimo. Il barca gli ha insegnato calcio in una delle loro peggior serate, perché è di questo che si parla. La finale è stata la peggior partita disputata in champions dal Barcellona in questa stagione. Ma di che stiamo parlando? Questi hanno battuto in ordine: Manchester City (campione d'Inghilterra) PSG (Campione di Francia) Bayern Monaco (Campione di Germania) e Juventus (Campione d'Italia) hanno avuto un cammino difficile, ma nonostante questo hanno surclassato ogni avversario. Poche volte in Champions si è vista una squadra che ha affrontato avversari così difficili nel proprio cammino. Non si può dire nulla al Barcellona. La Juve può lustrare i piedi al Barca. Devono ringraziare Buffon per non aver perso 5 a 1. Questo è stato il verdetto. Un barca spompo ha fatto 3 pere alla Juve mangiandosi diversi gol.
> Il gap è tanto, altroché.



La Juve ha fatto quello che poteva...il gap era indescrivibile dai...
Però è anche vero che il portiere e gli errori fanno parte del gioco e alla fine sull'1-1 c'è stato un quarto d'ora in cui il Barca ha rischiato..
Poi è chiaro che se uno guarda i 90 minuti è stato un monologo del Barca che ha giocato ai ritmi che ha voluto e ad ogni accelerazione era davanti a Buffon..


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2015)

Per decenza ho tagliato il nome dell'autore....



Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Le boiate della cazzara vanno invece sempre messe in evidenza:


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha fatto quello che poteva...il gap era indescrivibile dai...
> Però è anche vero che il portiere e gli errori fanno parte del gioco e alla fine sull'1-1 c'è stato un quarto d'ora in cui il Barca ha rischiato..
> Poi è chiaro che se uno guarda i 90 minuti è stato un monologo del Barca che ha giocato ai ritmi che ha voluto e ad ogni accelerazione era davanti a Buffon..



Ma ti rendi conto che si parla di 15 minuti in cui la Juve ha messo paura al Barca?Cioè 15 minuti!La temibile Juve!!!Mamma mia che vergogna!In 90 minuti questi hanno intimorito il Barca (svogliato) per un quarto d'ora..Wow!Hanno fatto una figura di melma.


----------



## de sica (8 Giugno 2015)

La juve nel secondo tempo ha giocato meglio, però francamente se non era per buffon avremmo visto un passivo più pesante. Era troppo difficile per loro vincerla


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che si parla di 15 minuti in cui la Juve ha messo paura al Barca?Cioè 15 minuti!La temibile Juve!!!Mamma mia che vergogna!In 90 minuti questi hanno intimorito il Barca (svogliato) per un quarto d'ora..Wow!Hanno fatto una figura di melma.



Semplicemente hanno fatto la figura della comparsa..la stessa figura che avrebbe fatto un Porto per dire..Ripeto il Barca si è complicato la vita da solo e per merito di Buffon (che ha giocato da 9)...in quei 15 minuti la Juve c'ha provato e il barca un po' ha sofferto perché si erano seduti, più che svogliati credo avessero l'idea di essere in pieno controllo e il gol li ha spiazzati..poi appena si sono sistemati hanno accelerato e fatto il secondo..
Il Barca vale 3 volte la Juve e l'ha dimostrato..


----------



## Iblahimovic (8 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente hanno fatto la figura della comparsa..la stessa figura che avrebbe fatto un Porto per dire..Ripeto il Barca si è complicato la vita da solo e per merito di Buffon (che ha giocato da 9)...in quei 15 minuti la Juve c'ha provato e il barca un po' ha sofferto perché si erano seduti, più che svogliati credo avessero l'idea di essere in pieno controllo e il gol li ha spiazzati..poi appena si sono sistemati hanno accelerato e fatto il secondo..
> Il Barca vale 3 volte la Juve e l'ha dimostrato..



Scarso Allegri eh


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

_fermatelo vi prego_


----------



## Tic (8 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi vedete l'ultimo video sulla pagina di Calciatori Brutti, non riesco ad allegarlo qua 

Sono morto dal ridere


----------



## Mou (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Barcellona ha messo in campo il divario che tutti ci aspettavamo. Dopo il pareggio di Morata ci ho creduto, ma loro davanti sono irresistibile ed è andata così. Note positive: Buffon, Marchisio, Morata, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra; note negative: Tevez, Pogba, Vidal (peggiore in campo), Lichtsteiner, Pirlo. Abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile, ma ci serve ancora qualcosa: due terzini tecnicamente più intraprendenti e freschi, un trequartista di ruolo, un grande attaccante (Cavani).


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha messo in campo il divario che tutti ci aspettavamo. Dopo il pareggio di Morata ci ho creduto, ma loro davanti sono irresistibile ed è andata così. Note positive: Buffon, Marchisio, Morata, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra; note negative: Tevez, Pogba, Vidal (peggiore in campo), Lichtsteiner, Pirlo. Abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile, ma ci serve ancora qualcosa: due terzini tecnicamente più intraprendenti e freschi, un trequartista di ruolo, un grande attaccante (Cavani).



Se Marmotta è abile Vidal lo piazza prima di subito, mi pare si stia trasformando in Boateng.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Scarso Allegri eh



Cosa c'entra Allegri?..l'aveva preparata al meglio ma il divario era abissale..
Pensa al mago Guardiola che col Bayern è stato preso a pallate o a Mou quando contro il Barca pigliava scoppole memorabili..


----------



## Iblahimovic (9 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Allegri?..l'aveva preparata al meglio ma il divario era abissale..
> Pensa al mago Guardiola che col Bayern è stato preso a pallate o a Mou quando contro il Barca pigliava scoppole memorabili..



invece allegri sa come si batte il barca..basta fare bene 2 o 3 cose cit.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha messo in campo il divario che tutti ci aspettavamo. Dopo il pareggio di Morata ci ho creduto, ma loro davanti sono irresistibile ed è andata così. Note positive: Buffon, Marchisio, Morata, Barzagli, Bonucci, Evra; note negative: Tevez, Pogba, Vidal (peggiore in campo), Lichtsteiner, Pirlo. Abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile, ma ci serve ancora qualcosa: *due terzini tecnicamente più intraprendenti e freschi, un trequartista di ruolo, un grande attaccante* (Cavani).


Esatto, queste quattro sono le vostre grandi lacune, a tal proposito ecco i consigli di Splendidi: 
Ts Alex Sandro, td Seamus Coleman, trq Kevin De Bruyne, att Edinson Cavani. Certo che per fare un mercato simile ci vorrebbero 150 milioni probabilmente  però così ritornereste in scioltezza in finale di Champions


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, queste quattro sono le vostre grandi lacune, a tal proposito ecco i consigli di Splendidi:
> Ts Alex Sandro, td Seamus Coleman, trq Kevin De Bruyne, att Edinson Cavani. Certo che per fare un mercato simile ci vorrebbero 150 milioni probabilmente  però così ritornereste in scioltezza in finale di Champions



Il PSG fa regolarmente mercati così e la finale di Champions ancora non l'ha vista..serve anche indovinare l'anno giusto..per i gobbi era questo..perso il treno ci si rivede forse tra 5-6 anni se va bene!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il PSG fa regolarmente mercati così e la finale di Champions ancora non l'ha vista..serve anche indovinare l'anno giusto..per i gobbi era questo..perso il treno ci si rivede forse tra 5-6 anni se va bene!


Sul ritorno in Champions ero ironico, è difficile per chiunque, anche per Barcellona e Real, arrivare due vote di fila in finale, figuriamoci per la Juventus. Il punto del post erano le lacune della squadra e gli interventi da fare per colmarle.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2015)

La gazza ancora non si capacita, evidentemente la fiat sta facendo pesare la quota che ha in RCS, però qua siamo a livelli veramente bassi, credo che una cosa del genere si sarebbe vergognato di pubblicarla perfino Sallusti.

Ovviamente le prime quattro parole dell'articolo sono assolutamente da quotare, tutto il resto invece...


----------



## Albijol (10 Giugno 2015)

Già ho goduto come un maiale un minuto dopo il fischio finale, poi dopo le dichiarazioni del monociglio arrogante godo ancora di più.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La gazza ancora non si capacita, evidentemente la fiat sta facendo pesare la quota che ha in RCS, però qua siamo a livelli veramente bassi, credo che una cosa del genere si sarebbe vergognato di pubblicarla perfino Sallusti.
> 
> Ovviamente le prime quattro parole dell'articolo sono assolutamente da quotare, tutto il resto invece...



Questa me la ero persa 
Comunque, non capisco perché tifare contro la Juventus in champions venga vista come una cosa così strana... In molti se ne saranno scordati, ma dopo Istanbul ho visto un bel po' di maglie del Liverpool in giro e gente che festeggiava come se la propria squadra avesse vinto la coppa.
Poi è una cosa che sono certo accada in qualunque posto, non credo che siano così tanti i tifosi del Real che hanno esultato per la vittoria del Barcellona oppure gli inglesi che festeggiarono nel 2008 il Manchester UTD visto che comunque è una delle squadre più odiate dell'Inghilterra.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Questa me la ero persa
> Comunque, non capisco perché tifare contro la Juventus in champions venga vista come una cosa così strana... In molti se ne saranno scordati, ma dopo Istanbul ho visto un bel po' di maglie del Liverpool in giro e gente che festeggiava come se la propria squadra avesse vinto la coppa.
> Poi è una cosa che sono certo accada in qualunque posto, non credo che siano così tanti i tifosi del Real che hanno esultato per la vittoria del Barcellona oppure gli inglesi che festeggiarono nel 2008 il Manchester UTD visto che comunque è una delle squadre più odiate dell'Inghilterra.



Ma infatti la vittoria credo non se la auguri nessuno del Milan, però anche vederli uscire ai gironi non mi è sembrata un'immagine confortante, quindi anche dal punto di vista del ranking si sono comportati perfettamente, arrivati in finale e poi spazzati via.


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Questa me la ero persa
> Comunque, non capisco perché tifare contro la Juventus in champions venga vista come una cosa così strana... In molti se ne saranno scordati, ma dopo Istanbul ho visto un bel po' di maglie del Liverpool in giro e gente che festeggiava come se la propria squadra avesse vinto la coppa.
> Poi è una cosa che sono certo accada in qualunque posto, non credo che siano così tanti i tifosi del Real che hanno esultato per la vittoria del Barcellona oppure gli inglesi che festeggiarono nel 2008 il Manchester UTD visto che comunque è una delle squadre più odiate dell'Inghilterra.


Non so com'è in altri paesi, ma qui in Germania non è cosí (o almeno non cosí estremo come fate voi in italia). Qua si tifa per il paese e quindi anche l'odiato Bayern. Si puó anche tranquillamente andare allo stadio con i bambini, mischiando anche le tifoserie tra entrata e uscita e si é liberissimi di tifare la propria squadra e esultare ai gol pur essendo nel settore ospite.

In italia c'è sempre (o almeno a me pare ci sia) un clima di guerra, la gente é troppo accanita...una cosa schifosa é diventata. Tifosi accoltellati e porcherie varie, ma cos'é sta roba? il tifo contro in europa é la cosa meno peggio ad oggi.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ma infatti la vittoria credo non se la auguri nessuno del Milan*, però anche vederli uscire ai gironi non mi è sembrata un'immagine confortante, quindi anche dal punto di vista del ranking si sono comportati perfettamente, arrivati in finale e poi spazzati via.


Io nel 2005 ho tifato per il Milan in finale.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non so com'è in altri paesi, ma qui in Germania non è cosí (o almeno non cosí estremo come fate voi in italia). Qua si tifa per il paese e quindi anche l'odiato Bayern. Si puó anche tranquillamente andare allo stadio con i bambini, mischiando anche le tifoserie tra entrata e uscita e si é liberissimi di tifare la propria squadra e esultare ai gol pur essendo nel settore ospite.
> 
> In italia c'è sempre (o almeno a me pare ci sia) un clima di guerra, la gente é troppo accanita...una cosa schifosa é diventata. Tifosi accoltellati e porcherie varie, ma cos'é sta roba? il tifo contro in europa é la cosa meno peggio ad oggi.
> 
> ...



In realtà se devo essere completamente onesto ero contrastato, perchè di solito tifo per i più deboli e con meno soldi (senza offesa), però non mi è dispiaciuto come è andata a finire. Nulla di personale contro di te ma certi tifosi (non il tuo caso) ti fanno venire la voglia di tifare contro.


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà se devo essere completamente onesto ero contrastato, perchè di solito tifo per i più deboli e con meno soldi (senza offesa), però non mi è dispiaciuto come è andata a finire. Nulla di personale contro di te ma certi tifosi (non il tuo caso) ti fanno venire la voglia di tifare contro.


Sí capisco cosa vuoi dire, ci sono dei tifosi che ti creano un antipatia verso una squadra per il loro atteggiamento. Diciamo che per te la finale é stata una situazione di Win-Win.


----------

